# General Urbex Photos Thread!



## thompski

Sometimes I can't be bothered to post a report, or I feel there isn't enough photos or interestingness to justify a dedicated thread - so I've created this thread! All you need is a photo or two (keep the numbers down to this) and a place name and post it here!

Rooftop of Salford Royal Hospital






High Peak College, Buxton





Buxton Lime Firms


----------



## LiamCH

Fantastic idea! There are so many places that only have a couple of interesting pictures, not deserving of a full thread but still interesting in their own right.

I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## fire*fly

I love that last picture, it's got that 'the devil lives here look about it'


----------



## sleepless

I agree, sometimes it's just not possible to get enough together to warrant a full report, or you just can't get access inside for interesting shots! I personally like architecture & history anyway so for me even external shots can be very interesting anyway.
Here's a couple of my random shots:

Brinton's Carpet building, Kidderminster:





Co-op Building, Birmingham:





National Standard works ambulance, Kdderminster:





Ludgate Hill, Birmingham:





More here: My Flickr set..


----------



## swanseamale47

The Buxton Lime Firms pic reminds me of the men in blacks building in the film. Wayne


----------



## Scruffyone

swanseamale47 said:


> The Buxton Lime Firms pic reminds me of the men in blacks building in the film. Wayne



As opposed to the one in real life?


----------



## ashless

Kaputnik "havin' it laaaarge" at RAF Stenigot


----------



## underitall

Great idea for a thread, not sure about the title though.

Iv a few:

Whilst in Italy this time last year, I was exploring randomly, and found a couple buildings.
First building, and features, included what looked like an underground storage area.
Flash-Earth Linky.




By tomnuttall1989





By tomnuttall1989

And another interesting storage type place, HERE.




By tomnuttall1989


If I think of any more, ill post them, and look forward to other posts, thanks.


----------



## smileysal

Good idea for a thread,  Here's a few of mine,

Mendo and Fairygirl 'trying' to move a lever on a derelict rail line lol.





Part of the lime kilns at Buxton Lime Firms Ltd





Bridge and Lock on the Chesterfield Canal in Worksop, Nottinghamshire





Model of Lancaster Pilots in the Lanc over at RAF Scampton Museum





The Red Arrows in their Hanger, again at Scampton





and lastly, one sat on it's own on the runway.



Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Bryag

OK, maybe my opinion will be unpopular, but what a shite idea for a thread. Maybe I have had a beer or ten too many, but I think Krela's "standards" thread needs to be read again. Not that I am disrespecting anyone posting here previously, but is this just not a way of circumventing it? I really think if you are going to all the effort of posting some pictures of an explore, you should at least put a little effort into the research and story behind it (or employ a Zimbob to provide the background info, like I) Come on guys, share your experiences and your knowledge and information! Take a report from, oh I don't know...let's use Wolfism as an example, he does the research, gives the background story and provides the pics. Is this not what we are about? Or are we just random picture posting whores?

Mods, please feel free to correct, amend, delete where appropriate, but I feel it had to be said.


----------



## RichardB

Zimbob to do the research, Bryag to test the floors and ladders. What a team!


----------



## sheep21

Bryag said:


> OK, maybe my opinion will be unpopular, but what a shite idea for a thread. Maybe I have had a beer or ten too many, but I think Krela's "standards" thread needs to be read again. Not that I am disrespecting anyone posting here previously, but is this just not a way of circumventing it? I really think if you are going to all the effort of posting some pictures of an explore, you should at least put a little effort into the research and story behind it (or employ a Zimbob to provide the background info, like I) Come on guys, share your experiences and your knowledge and information! Take a report from, oh I don't know...let's use Wolfism as an example, he does the research, gives the background story and provides the pics. Is this not what we are about? Or are we just random picture posting whores?
> 
> Mods, please feel free to correct, amend, delete where appropriate, but I feel it had to be said.



this compliments what was said in the standards threads.

Here people can post afew pictures that wouldn't make a full scale report but are of an interest to others.

Keep going I say! 

my 2 pence at any rate


----------



## thompski

I've had about ten beers come to think of it. I think this thread is a good idea, we all do stuff which doesn't really need a full report - does anyone really want to see another report on High Peak college? I feel my pictures do nothing for that particular location so threads like this are a good idea.


----------



## Exploretime

I hate to have to say this, but this thread is not helping *derelictplaces *reputation. Theres nothing wrong with the pictures but its just the thread itself. Its all coming down to standards again, and other forums are starting to rip the piss out of DP for it. I personally dont really care what other people think, but as others have said i think we need to tighten up the standards slightly, and hopefully this will see more people joining and less people leaving DP, because that is whats happening! The title of this thread is not a good example to others viewing the forum either. Sorry but i just dont want this forum to be ridiculed again and again, its obviously starting to turn people on us.


----------



## chrissyguk

As a fairly new member I would say this thred is actually a very good idea  I dont always open up all the posts but when i seen this one some times all you want to do is see some kewl pictures and not necesarily look through the history of it. if people could keep their individual postings on a a thred like this then maybe the standard will increase on the other threds, hoping that everyone can keep to it 

good thinking !!


----------



## thompski

Aye the thread title wasn't the best decision I must admit, however I believe this thread addresses the issue of these 'standards' - instead of clogging up the forum with threads for stuff which doesn't really need its own thread, those photographic efforts can go here instead. The forum viewer will know what to expect from the thread title.


----------



## Foxylady

Dumptyboy said:


> ...I just dont want this forum to be ridiculed again and again, its obviously starting to turn people on us.



Dumpty, I understand how you feel, and the pride you obviously feel for DP, as I feel the same way. BUT, tbh, I honestly don't think it matters whatever we do, as people in some quarters will always find something about us to ridicule. And, as someone who's borne some of the brunt of that piss-taking, I say feck 'em! 
Tis a great idea for a thread, imo...but I do agree that the title could have been a bit better!


----------



## smileysal

Dumptyboy said:


> I hate to have to say this, but this thread is not helping *derelictplaces *reputation. Theres nothing wrong with the pictures but its just the thread itself. Its all coming down to standards again, and *other forums are starting to rip the piss out of DP for it*.(



As far as I know, there's only one that does that, and they've been doing that for years, so I don't think we need to worry about that one!



Dumptyboy said:


> I personally dont really care what other people think, but as others have said i think we need to tighten up the standards slightly, and hopefully this will see more people joining and* less people leaving DP, because that is whats happening!* (



  



Dumptyboy;111247The title of this thread is not a good example to others viewing the forum either.[B said:


> Sorry but i just dont want this forum to be ridiculed again and again, its obviously starting to turn people on us.:[/B](



As far as I know, there's only one that does that, and they've been doing that for years, so I don't think we need to worry about that one!


----------



## foz101

thompski said:


> ...however I believe this thread addresses the issue of these 'standards' - instead of clogging up the forum with threads for stuff which doesn't really need its own thread,....



I'm open minded about it atm, but i'm not totally sure it will stop the crap threads appearing. People might not know/remember about this thread. Or people will think their post is better than crap and start a full thread regardless.


----------



## smileysal

Thompski, just add either Krela or one of the Mods to change the name of the title.


----------



## RichardB

I have considered a similar thread- but I was thinking along the lines of my own thread to cover a variety of bits and pieces in my local area, backed up with some history. 

To my mind DP isn't, and shouldn't be, in competition with other forums. It's true that some DP members would get eaten alive if they ventured onto certain other forums but that's why they are here and not there. That's not to say there shouldn't be standards, just that it's not up to members of other forums to decide what these standards should be.




P.S. I was a bit pissed myself when I posted my previous reply on this thread.


----------



## fezzyben

Whilst I agree about standards etc which have been dropping of late. Why should it matter what people on other forums think?At the end of the day we are all participating in the same hobby and it isnt a competition!
I actually think that its quite sad that people are small minded enough rip people on another forums to shreds just because we don't meet their "standards".

Rant over


----------



## Engineer

*Lazy post.*

Start of journey from Wales to Brum.
http://history.powys.org.uk/history/rhayader/elanmenu.html


----------



## Gangeox

thompski said:


> I think this thread is a good idea,



You would say that, you started it.


----------



## Bryag

Sober now, I stand by what I said.  It is, however, an opinion, and everyone is entitled to theirs. Because I may not agree with some of you does not make you wrong, nor does it make me wrong.

With regards to other forums taking the piss out of DP, I ask-"what are they looking at DP for, then?" If it is simply to ridicule and belittle, then perhaps they should grow up. I was a member of such a forum in the past, and I am glad to say it's because of the attitude of a minority on that site (not directed toward me personally) that encouraged me to come to DP, and I am glad I am here now. I no longer even look at that other forum, let alone post on it. I feel the DP community is a far more friendly place, yes there may be a few dodgy reports, but now Krela has laid down the law, we know the bar has been raised (a little) and we all have to try a little harder.


----------



## shatters

**Mudlark** said:


> its not all about the reports anyway, is it?



Well are far as this site goes yes, is it not the quality of the reports that make the site ? 

Phil


----------



## thompski

**Mudlark** said:


> If you're too lazy to post, then don't... its not all about the reports anyway, is it?



I see where you coming from, but sometimes I feel I take some good photos but don't need an entire thread on that place, but would still like to share them with the wider community, as well as appreciate the efforts of others. Someone could take a good photo of a completely ruined old house but its hardly worth a whole report - they can post it here instead.


----------



## smileysal

Erm, It is in the photography and multimedia part of the site!  I took loads of pics from when I went on a visit to the RAF Scampton Museum a few months ago. I chose to take 3 pics out of the many I took and put up the ones I think would interest people. It doesn't have to be exploring related either, just a few pics of something you like. 

Just my opinion mind. 

 Sal


----------



## Engineer

*Reports.*

I do not really mind pics with no report as I enjoy the Internet/Library/OS Map/FlashEarth research as well as the hands on stuff, at 60 an age thing probably, lol.


----------



## The_Revolution

Dumptyboy said:


> I hate to have to say this, but this thread is not helping *derelictplaces *reputation. Theres nothing wrong with the pictures but its just the thread itself. Its all coming down to standards again, and other forums are starting to rip the piss out of DP for it. I personally dont really care what other people think, but as others have said i think we need to tighten up the standards slightly, and hopefully this will see more people joining and less people leaving DP, because that is whats happening! The title of this thread is not a good example to others viewing the forum either. Sorry but i just dont want this forum to be ridiculed again and again, its obviously starting to turn people on us.



I think the point is not a thread for poor photos and people who can't be bother doing research. For example If did an explore and only took one photo and others had posted more photos and history is it in the interests of this forum for me to repeat it for the sake of one photo? No.

There should probably be a better named thread; “General Urbex Photographs” with the intention retaining some levels of quality.

If the site of Urbex greatness wishes to take the piss then really who cares. Let them feed their egos and their levels of "virtual" greatness. It must make them happy when they're sat at home alone at night popular with people they don't even know....

To get on topic here's a one photo explore from me. The Duke of Lancaster in Mostyn.


----------



## **Mudlark**

thompski said:


> I see where you coming from, but sometimes I feel I take some good photos but don't need an entire thread on that place, but would still like to share them with the wider community, as well as appreciate the efforts of others. Someone could take a good photo of a completely ruined old house but its hardly worth a whole report - they can post it here instead.



ok, yeah i see where you are coming from too..
maybe a 'mini reports' thread? 
i think you may have come across rather badly.....


----------



## thompski

**Mudlark** said:


> i think you may have come across rather badly.....



I have a proven track record for unintentionally offending people, so I'm not at all surprised


----------



## Engineer

*Short reports.*

I don't worry too much about the opinions on some of the other sites, some of them actually give names to culverts as if they are the first explorers!
Most of said culverts were explored by kids with newspaper torches before the advent of the internet and digital cameras, in fact long before some of them were born!


----------



## Bryag

**Mudlark** said:


> i think you may have come across rather badly.....



I think that is a bit strong, Mudlark. I wouldn't say Thompski has come accross badly, more we have just misunderstood his point. Whilst I do not agree, I do understand what he is getting at. The biggest problem is individual pictures will be lost in a myriad of obscure content. 
I would suggest if you are posting a single or a couple of pics of a place you have visited (that has been visited and posted previously) why not post them in a reply. Not only will your images then be in context, but they will be searchable for the future. I am sure the original posters will have no problem with you bumping their thread, and if they do, perhaps they should be on that "other" forum instead


----------



## The_Revolution

Bryag said:


> I would suggest if you are posting a single or a couple of pics of a place you have visited (that has been visited and posted previously) why not post them in a reply. Not only will your images then be in context, but they will be searchable for the future.



This is a good idea. I and others did this with the B29 Overexposed report that James S first visited (and then again today) and the ongoing discussions have continued in one place.


----------



## ricmonkey

Great thread Thompski. I have a couple I've not posted:











































































































​


----------



## Bryag

ricmonkey said:


> Great thread Thompski. I have a couple I've not posted:




Not wanting to be pedantic, but........

A couple is two, not one, not three but two.

A few is three or more but not more than say five or six.

Several may be interpreted as five/six or more.

What you have posted here is LOTS

Some nice pictures there by the way. If they were posted in a thread about the subject(s) we would at least know where they were. As they stand thery are just nice but random images with no attachment to anything. Perhaps that is what you want, but lets not forget this is not a photography forum


----------



## thompski

ricmonkey said:


> Great thread Thompski. I have a couple I've not posted:



That's quite a nice collection you've got there Ricmonkey, is that candles you used in the 6th picture? I like that idea


----------



## ThenewMendoza

[email protected] He's cheeky monkey.

M


----------



## thompski

ThenewMendoza said:


> [email protected] He's cheeky monkey.
> 
> M



Don't you have a server to fix or is that Uncle Gibbo's job


----------



## ThenewMendoza

I'm too lazy to fix the server. Uncle Gibbo has just been woken up. 

M


----------



## ricmonkey

Bryag said:


> A couple is two, not one, not three but two.


It was a joke. I intended that you see a couple, then were surprised on scrolling to see many more.



Bryag said:


> Some nice pictures there by the way. If they were posted in a thread about the subject(s) we would at least know where they were. As they stand thery are just nice but random images with no attachment to anything. Perhaps that is what you want, but lets not forget this is not a photography forum


Glad you like them. Each is titled on flickr if you wish to know where any were taken.


----------



## Foxylady

Okeydokey, here are a few of my one-offs. 

An old, unused dredger, derelict boat and a pile of woody stuff at the harbour, Seaton, Devon. 

















And an old winch in the abandoned quarry at the base of Hay Tor, Dartmoor, Devon.


----------



## cogito

Oh, hello.

I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.


----------



## thompski

cogito said:


> I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.



This is exactly why I created this section, though from recent explores, I've found its explorers as well as chavs and pikeys whom are contributing to the damage of places.


----------



## Exploretime

Heres one of mine, i have seen the error of my ways .........


The Cleddau bridge disaster,the biggest bridge disaster of recent times.. I have struggled to find any in depth information into this disaster so all the information you see is from various internet pages. The river Cleddau divided Pembrokeshire into two halves. The towns of Pembroke Dock on the south side and Neyland on the north side were less than a mile apart across the water but a 28 mile journey was required to travel between them via road. To overcome this, between 1858 and 1950 the Admiralty permitted operation of steam ferries between the two towns and from 1950 to 1975, the County Council operated a ferry service, with capacity for 24 vehicles and 250 pedestrians. The two steam ferries were called the Cleddau King and the Cleddau Queen. 
The Cleddau King:




The Cleddau Queen:









A decision was taken in the 1960s to replace the ferry service with a bridge linking Neyland and Pembroke Dock.
This is the original docking point from which the Ferry would have landed before the bridge was built:









Two bridges would be constructed, the main Cleddau Bridge covering the Cleddau river stretch and smaller bridge to cross the Westfield Pill creek, about ¼ mile away. Sir Alexander Gibb and Partners and Freeman Cox and Partners were appointed as joint consulting engineers and the contract to build the bridge was awarded to A.E. Farr Limited in September 1968 for £2.1 million.
The bridge was expected to be completed by March 1971, however on 2 June 1970 a 70m cantilever being used to put one of the 150-ton sections into position collapsed on the Pembroke Dock-side of the estuary. (Note the collapsed bridge in the backround)




Too close for comfort!









Four workers died, and five were injured although there were no casualties to members of the public living locally, although it was a miracle that this didn’t happen! Construction was halted until October 1972. After this disaster new rules lay the groundwork for a new British Standard covering box girder bridge design. As of 2007, the collapse during construction is regarded as the last major bridge disaster in the UK.
Construction was eventually finished, at a final cost of £11.83 million, and the bridge opened to traffic on the 20th March 1975. £7 million of the overspend was attributed to design changes made due to the collapse and ensuring it would not happen again.. This was covered by a £3 million out-of-court settlement between the County Council and the consulting engineers and a £4 million interest-free loan from the Government that was repayable over 40 years.885,900 crossing were made during the bridge's first year in operation.


Looking out from the original boat crossing point:


----------



## Engineer

*Cleddau Bridge*

Have you seen this?

http://www.istructe.org/technical/DB/281.asp


----------



## Bryag

ricmonkey said:


> It was a joke. I intended that you see a couple, then were surprised on scrolling to see many more.



Yeah that's what I thought, hence the light hearted reply




ricmonkey said:


> Glad you like them. Each is titled on flickr if you wish to know where any were taken.



I'll have a wee lookey later on


----------



## cogito

thompski said:


> This is exactly why I created this section, though from recent explores, I've found its explorers as well as chavs and pikeys whom are contributing to the damage of places.



I've heard lately of explorers taking artefacts to sell on ebay. Bad times.


----------



## thompski

cogito said:


> I've heard lately of explorers taking artefacts to sell on ebay. Bad times.



Doesn't surprise me at all really


----------



## swanseamale47

For my 2p worth I think the thread is a good idea. It's not always easy to find enough information for a full report, in some case it's pretty well impossible. Take a random old building in the middle of nowhere, where do you begin to look it up? ask the locals, sometimes they haven't a clue either (if you can find one to start with) plus theres the danger of drawing attention to the building your interested in. Look it up on Google? whats it called.... err don't know, that'll help no end. 
I have spotted an old building on a mountainside, I'm planning an explore soon, I doubt I'll be able to get much if anything in the way of history, theres nothing and no one even near it, probably some old farm, but still interesting to some maybe. 
For me I'd rather see the pics with no history than not see them at all. (gets off soapbox) Wayne


----------



## sheep21

thompski said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all really




Then they are not Urban Explorers then but thieves surely?


----------



## Engineer

*Too Lazy.*



sheep21 said:


> Then they are not Urban Explorers then but thieves surely?



Technically yes. If artifacts or documents are going into a skip or being bulldozed into a pile of rubble?


----------



## sheep21

Engineer said:


> Technically yes. If artifacts or documents are going into a skip or being bulldozed into a pile of rubble?



depends on the circumstances I guess aye...


----------



## The_Revolution

Right then folks I found something unusual while out on my travels. 

Don’t know much about the history* but it appears to be connected with communications, possible used by BT. Been abandoned for some time; pikey’s have been in and nicked some of the original communications gear and a few windows have been damaged.

I had to leave after getting only one picture because I was unable to negotiate the security breezeblock that was preventing entry (and I didn’t fancy squeezing through a window). Might go back later with a few people; see if we can shift it.






(PS this is all Thompski's fault) 

*Actually I do; it's part of the old Mickleover Railway station in Derby which used to be on the old GNR Friargate line.


----------



## james.s

The_Revolution said:


> Right then folks I found something unusual while out on my travels...
> 
> ...Might go back later with a few people; see if we can shift it.



I'll take a team of goons to deal with security, the size of the site really is mind-boggling on your picture, is there any other security apart from the breeze block? Does seem a bit risky... Good luck infiltrating it


----------



## Engineer

*Too Lazy.*

Prompted by another post. "Ghost Orb Central"


----------



## thompski

Some more from places in North West England I didn't bother posting 

A Skateboarding explorer inside the Aytoun Street Job Centre in Manchester, an attractive if doomed early 1950s Modernist building which closed in 1993.





The Victoria Baths in Manchester, a fantastic example of Edwardian architecture made famous by shows such as Life on Mars





The 1930s Projectors of the former ABC Cinema in Tuebrook, Liverpool.





View of Castlefields area of Manchester, with Salford in the distance from the disused Great Northern Railway Viaduct, built in 1894.


----------



## ricmonkey

thompski said:


> The 1930s Projectors of the former ABC Cinema in Tuebrook, Liverpool.


I did actually post this one


----------



## Bryag

The_Revolution said:


> Right then folks I found something unusual while out on my travels.
> 
> Don’t know much about the history* but it appears to be connected with communications, possible used by BT. Been abandoned for some time; pikey’s have been in and nicked some of the original communications gear and a few windows have been damaged.
> 
> I had to leave after getting only one picture because I was unable to negotiate the security breezeblock that was preventing entry (and I didn’t fancy squeezing through a window). Might go back later with a few people; see if we can shift it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS this is all Thompski's fault)
> 
> *Actually I do; it's part of the old Mickleover Railway station in Derby which used to be on the old GNR Friargate line.



Ahhh, this is close to the famous rusty petrol pump, I believe..........


----------



## simaving

*wow*



cogito said:


> Oh, hello.
> 
> I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.



That looks epic! Dont blame you for keeping it unspoilt mate...


----------



## Evilgenius

Well i booked this week off to do some decorating and after managing to fit in six sites and traveling in excess of 600 miles the decorating is slightly behind! Thought i would share some pictures of my so called week off decorating! 

Didnt want to post a new thread for each of these sites as most of them have been covered before.



So firsat day off started with a trip to Severalls, its amazing the shear size of the place!













Second day was Hope cover Rotor open day where the world and his dog attended, top condition though.. 







Followed by the Polish village in Devon.








Managed to squeeze in some quality time with the girlfriend where we descovered an old mine at Creech, shafts seemed sealed up but found a nice winching hut.








Next was to London for the Paddock tour.








Yesterday was back down Holton Heath for another scout around to uncover more of the old RNCF.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## mr_bones

*Gartloch*

Gartloch asylum. Stunning building but very stripped/converted and plenty of nosy neighbors. No getting in


----------



## Kettle

cogito said:


> Oh, hello.
> 
> I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.



I realise you don't want to give any information about where this is but I have been documenting shelters, airfields and ex-MOD areas for over a decade now and I would much appreciate it if you could post some more photos of it. It looks to be an ARP shelter but I may be wrong.

Thanks

J


----------



## Lightbuoy

The_Revolution said:


> .....I had to leave after getting only one picture because I was unable to negotiate the security breezeblock that was preventing entry (and I didn’t fancy squeezing through a window). Might go back later with a few people; see if we can shift it.



No mention of Security / access please!


----------



## simaving

*arp shelter ?*



Kettle said:


> I realise you don't want to give any information about where this is but I have been documenting shelters, airfields and ex-MOD areas for over a decade now and I would much appreciate it if you could post some more photos of it. It looks to be an ARP shelter but I may be wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J



Me too mate,no details needed just more pics! Some of us (most?) would dream of finding a site like you have,ya big tease! Cheers simon


----------



## ricmonkey

​


----------



## sh0wtime

here's a couple i took at the Cocking lime works/chalk pit a few weeks ago











really like this last one


----------



## thompski

Christies Hospital Rooftop - I've rooftopped two live hospitals, and explored two abandoned hospitals. I prefer the former.





Castlefields Viaduct, second visit. Fourth Great Northern Railway abandonment I have visited in the past year.





Typical non-University building where I live....


----------



## Urban Mole

mr_bones said:


> Gartloch asylum. Stunning building but very stripped/converted and plenty of nosy neighbors. No getting in



Wow that looks like an amazing building, Id love to have that as my house.

Do you have a flashearth link for this place?

EDIT: just noticed this is in Scotland


----------



## mr_bones

Urban Mole said:


> Wow that looks like an amazing building, Id love to have that as my house.



Seconded! It looked stunning from photos i've seen from about 5 years ago.

Its in South Lanarkshire.


----------



## chrissyguk

Wow some of these pictures are amazing - might have to invest in a better camera.. its so nice just to look at really good pictures . thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Adrenaline

theres urbex in there somewhere....


----------



## cogito

simaving said:


> Me too mate,no details needed just more pics! Some of us (most?) would dream of finding a site like you have,ya big tease! Cheers simon



Oh go on then, one more.


----------



## The_Revolution

A record of a phone call from the 20th of October 1987. 

The building in which it was found, (The Boots PQD Lab in Nottingham), was abandoned in 2005/6. So why did someone keep this note for almost 20 years? Did they call back?


----------



## smileysal

A few pics from me from the Plumley area in Cheshire. ThenewMendoza knows the history of the place, I just enjoying spending time there.
















My first rooftop 



 Sal


----------



## thompski

smileysal said:


> ​



Reminds me of the track by the power station I did in Blackpool

A rooftop shot of my own, for the sake of this thread


----------



## Conchords

In an old P&O office near the Grangemouth Docks.


----------



## Foxylady

The chimney of what may have been a lime kiln in Exeter.






The original stone-built part of the building.






The bit that was added on is now an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Mr Sam

a room full of unused (and boxed) portable TV's


----------



## RichardB

This isn't strictly urbex but it _was_ taken in a hangar on a WW2 airfield. Not the best picture because it was taken with a flash through a small hole in the perspex but you get the idea.





It's Concorde's cockpit at the excellent Museum of Flight.


----------



## thompski

I recently had an exhibition at a former mill in Salford, Manchester. Being an introverted so and so, I decided to go off and see if I could find a rooftop access. Needless to say I failed but found one very forgotten loft.


----------



## thompski

Culverts in Bollington, Cheshire.


----------



## mexico75

Blast doors in a place I really can't post in public,


----------



## sophieellen22

*Derelict buildings in Norfolk/Suffolk*

Just wanted to upload a few photos ive taken over the past couple of years...
1. Is a derelict house in Weeting, Norfolk. this house isnt derelict anymore, on my last visit i could see they are restoring it!
2. A derelict building in Brandon, Suffolk. Near the train station so i guess it was some sort of related building to that.
3. A house in Happisburgh, Norfolk. A house falling off the cliffs, with them erroding away.

1. 



2. 



3.


----------



## RichardB

A couple of crappy camera phone shots from the top of a well known Fife landmark.


----------



## zimbob

RichardB said:


> A couple of crappy camera phone shots from the top of a well known Fife landmark.



I recognise that spot


----------



## RichardB

Another crappy phone picture of another Fife landmark. I took the picture because there were people at the top of the brick chimney but you can't really see them.


----------



## graybags

Foxylady said:


> The chimney of what may have been a lime kiln in Exeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original stone-built part of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bit that was added on is now an Italian restaurant.



Aha ! nice to see that you went back and took some phots Foxy !

G


----------



## Foxylady

graybags said:


> Aha ! nice to see that you went back and took some phots Foxy !



I couldn't resist getting pics of that, but I've yet to find out the history. It might have been something else, but I have read that there were lime kilns around that area. More digging to do.


----------



## simaving

cogito said:


> Oh go on then, one more.




cool!!!!!!


----------



## cogito

And now there's no more from there, it's locked tight again thankfully.


----------



## Foxylady

*Old Bakery, Exmouth, Devon*


----------



## Urban-Warrior

cogito said:


> And now there's no more from there, it's locked tight again thankfully.



Aye thankfully....

here's some of mine from the same place...


----------



## simaving

cogito said:


> And now there's no more from there, it's locked tight again thankfully.




For the best probably,my favourite local ROC post at Goathland has been well and truly pillaged since appearing on public forums,it was pretty much complete less than a year ago and first the teletalk went then the rest of the comms and it's pretty much down to the table and chairs now


----------



## Mimble

I just liked it. St Michaels.


----------



## Black Shuck

*General Shots from Norfolk.*


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


>



I take this is still a live site Shuck? Hope so, as a mate of mine from school owns the place and I got the impression it's a reasonably successful business. I lived about half a mile from there opposite Neaves bus garage for a few years.


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> I take this is still a live site Shuck? Hope so, as a mate of mine from school owns the place and I got the impression it's a reasonably successful business. I lived about half a mile from there opposite Neaves bus garage for a few years.



Corrvette Kingdom is Hypo but the buildings have a distinct Military look to them. Would they be anything to do with the nearby Ludham Airfield?


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> Corrvette Kingdom is Hypo but the buildings have a distinct Military look to them. Would they be anything to do with the nearby Ludham Airfield?



I'm not aware that they are, but I was in my mid teens when I lived there, so never took that much notice at the time. If you really wanted to find out, there's an Airfield Focus edition on Ludham which you can buy from MotorBooks for a fiver, which I'd expect to give locations for all the dispersed sites. 

http://www.motorbooks.co.uk/search.asp?action=go&searchfor=Airfield+Focus+46%3A+Ludham+

I'm fairly sure one was on the corner opposite the junction of Gypsies Lane and Ludham road, but I don't know about any others. I've noticed dispersed sites are often moved out to the nearest neighbouring villages, presumably to make them less visible from overhead, but I'd have thought that in this case, they'd have gone the other way towards Ludham. It might just be that the buildings were all constructed to help farming during the war years, so have ended up with a similar look and feel.


----------



## RichardB

Some eye-watering wallpaper in the quarters at RNTR Arrochar.

The occupants of these houses spent all day watching torpedoes then came home at night to look at this...





I was so impressed I made a set on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady

RichardB said:


> Some eye-watering wallpaper in the quarters at RNTR Arrochar.
> 
> The occupants of these houses spent all day watching torpedoes then came home at night to look at this...



There's gotta be a subliminal message in that wallpaper somewhere!


----------



## RichardB

It's saying "for the love of god will you get down to B&Q!".


----------



## shatters

*Old well in Cumbria*












Phil


----------



## shatters

*Conishead priory station, Ulverston, Cumbria.*

End of the line






Station building, now a holiday home






Phil


----------



## thompski

Some recent stuff from a trip with 4737Carlin and another with The_Pirate a while back. Thanks to Gangeox regarding some information for one of the places - much appreciated.


----------



## The Pirate

Maybe not considdered urbex but this is my work at dawn on thurday...


----------



## The_Revolution

The Pirate said:


> Maybe not considdered urbex but this is my work at dawn on thurday...



It is Urbex if you tell us where that crane is


----------



## thompski

The_Revolution said:


> It is Urbex if you tell us where that crane is



But it won't be when your detained as a terrorist


----------



## The_Revolution

thompski said:


> But it won't be when your detained as a terrorist



A step up from being detained as a burglar....

I know where it is now


----------



## The_Revolution

Replying to myself here but....






This is why we urbex; right? For the glamour of wading through piles of pigeon shit on hot days.


----------



## james.s

My take on the same scene 
Let's not give too much away yet about said unexplored building until 85 Vintage has worked his magic 






There was a LOT of pigeon by-products there 

[EDIT] DAMN! 28dl explored it first, well, they always say second the best...


----------



## thompski

Pretty certain it has been reported on before fellas, but I won't spoil it for you 

Keeping it on-topic


----------



## james.s

*That reminds me, these are two other photos I took on the same day as the above photo, 'twas a good day 

Boots Lab Demolition





Kitchen Warehouse Across Road



*


----------



## Foxylady

A live water research establishment, found whilst trying to locate something else. 











And whilst lurking in the undergrowth, I came across this big boy...a humungous fungus!


----------



## The Pirate

The_Revolution said:


> It is Urbex if you tell us where that crane is



Sorry i missed that question although i see that you know now...But 5 tower cranes on the one site !! all fairly inaccessible though as each one has a big 15ft fence all round it and yale locked doors to it... but i coul be persuaded to get people onsite in the back of the magic bus if you REALLY feel the need


----------



## Landsker

just a few, these are the jetties where HMS Warrior was moored to in Pembroke Dock

















now being used as a fish farm of all things!


----------



## ThenewMendoza

M


----------



## shatters

ThenewMendoza said:


> M



Mendo, I think you've put it in the wrong thread, we all know you meant to put it in the old keys thread 

Phil


----------



## The_Revolution

B+ that picture contains no horse trough 






I quite like the way this one turned out.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Two out of three ain't bad. 

M


----------



## james.s

shatters said:


> Mendo, I think you've put it in the wrong thread, we all know you meant to put it in the old keys thread
> 
> Phil



Or the old roads section


----------



## james.s

*Aston Hall Service Tunnel*


----------



## thompski

Anyone for roads? This ones live 











And underneath a dockland warehouse in Liverpool


----------



## Exploretime

shatters said:


> Mendo, I think you've put it in the wrong thread, we all know you meant to put it in the old keys thread
> 
> Phil



It would have been perfect for the Old keys thread.


----------



## philip_scunny

Here is one picture i would like to share. It's taken in Barton clay tile 'factory'. (soon to be a report when me and 'runner' go back)
it's taken under the floor in the main oven type room and it totaly un-edited. just love the natural lighting and the shovel that is left down there. bear in mine this is *dark* and i had no torch to focus.. also couldn't see so was basicly a 'point n shoot' with infinity focus 
comments good/bad welcome 






Cheers Phil


----------



## Mimble

That is gorgeous!
It's so hard to tell what scale it is, too - at first I thought the shovel was a bent nail head  confused!!
Very, very nice.


----------



## philip_scunny

cheers 

i'm going back one day so i might get down inside the little tunnel and set the camera up properly.
the tunnel runs about 40m and is about 1m wide and 1m high. not a nail


----------



## DigitalNoise

Here's one I made earlier
Nowt special, just under the dual carriageway taking you into Windsor


----------



## shatters

*3 more from me*

Here's 3 of Bardsea monument on Ulverston golf course, was a mausoleum to the Bradyll family
















Phil


----------



## FieldyM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/3768289154/




*Sunrise over Tower Bridge*

*More on Flickr*​


----------



## thompski

Inside one Nottingham's abandoned railway tunnels.





RAF Newton


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

A couple of places that were too small or a bit far gone to deserve a thread...


----------



## RichardB

Urbex gold at Craigo Mills.


----------



## Anthillmob74

mr ant said this is the best pic i have ever taken, composition or something? [he knows far more than me, i just point and click]







should be going to see the band he has recently become photographer for soon so im hopefully going to have a photo-off with him, me and my canon powershot and him as his fuji-big-jobby


----------



## mexico75

No's 2 to 10 Sheaf Street, Leeds


----------



## mexico75

The old dentist chair in Adel Reformatory, now stolen  I think this is the last shot anybody got of it before it went.​


----------



## carlosthejackal

had a wander round Druridge Bay in Northumberland and saw these,thought they might be of interest to someone .not great shots but a great walk!


----------



## james.s

*Dodge Hill*




*
Bridon*


----------



## v-w-chick

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vwchick/


----------



## Pyroninja

Just pottering about..

Inverkip Jusoda - expired 1994






ICI Explosives





BOCM Renfrew


----------



## Mid diesel

a very old lorry - an ERF KV in fact -- resting in Mid Wales


----------



## kongzi

Couple from West Park...


----------



## Mid diesel

A little derelict house had these Humbers in the umbra ...... then I spotted the owner sitting in his chair in an old shed...... busted!


----------



## foz101

Zimbob's brother's shoes.


----------



## Norfolkbloke

This is the meague results from an all day dereliction hunt around the flixton/bungay area, only 1 of my 5 targets were accessable and had anything of interest inside. To add insult to injury, one of my planned future explores took a nosedive as a chance encounter with the owner rufused me permission to access the site of old Flixton Hall. I'd seen the ruined lower levels of the building plus the complete red brick and pantiled roof dovecot from the angels way public footpath....could have been an amazing place to walk around!! Had I got permission to get the site I probably would have bought a new camera specialy for the occasion....

Not sure what the saloon car is, someone I know suggested a Jag?

NB


----------



## foz101

Norfolkbloke said:


> Not sure what the saloon car is, someone I know suggested a Jag?



I think its a Peugeot 504?

I think the men at Jaguar will be after your head  It's a left hand drive too.


----------



## zimbob

foz101 said:


> Zimbob's brother's shoes.



Shurely shome mishtake 

Those be Mr Wolf's boots 

I take it that's your 'brighter than the sun' Flash in action?


----------



## foz101

zimbob said:


> Shurely shome mishtake
> 
> Those be Mr Wolf's boots
> 
> I take it that's your 'brighter than the sun' Flash in action?



lol, yes. And it was a guess with the boots, but the one I plumped for was funnier (allegedly).


----------



## thompski

Inside one of the cooling towers of the former Thorpe Marsh Power Station in Yorkshire


----------



## Norfolkbloke

foz101 said:


> I think its a Peugeot 504?
> 
> I think the men at Jaguar will be after your head  It's a left hand drive too.



Ha, thanks!!

Probably not worth offering the farmer a few quid for it then!!

NB


----------



## kongzi




----------



## smileysal




----------



## Jeneric Jane

There's some wonderful photos in this thread I think. I would say that this is a good thread as all the photos that have been posted up would have gone to waste.

Here's my contribution.


----------



## thompski

Some from recent antics in Manchester...


----------



## acen2006

Parkhouse Acute Unit, Hellingly


----------



## Jeneric Jane

acen2006 said:


> Parkhouse Acute Unit, Hellingly



I like the way the hole lights up the hallway. Would have been cool to put the chair directly underneath it as if it fell through or was being beemed up. But then again it would have blocked the doorway.


----------



## zelliott

leybourne grange, april 09.
weird thing is, my mum used to work here as a nurse, and can remember fighting to keep one particular patient in the bath furthest away.


----------



## Midge

*Meon Valley Railway*

Now abandoned and an easy explore for anyone as the site is officially open. Here are a couple of shots at Mislingford goods yard.






Loading gauge.






Platelayers hut.


----------



## Canonite

I was enjoying this thread till an old grumpy bastard went and spoilt it by whining like a big crybaby. I think Admin should create a TinyTears Award for displays of utter childishness.


----------



## krela

Canonite said:


> I was enjoying this thread till an old grumpy bastard went and spoilt it by whining like a big crybaby. I think Admin should create a TinyTears Award for displays of utter childishness.



I've been back to june in this thread and still have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Mimble

Some unusual knobs I found on my honeymoon


----------



## foz101

A couple from today.


----------



## Allstar#500

Tried editing a photo for the first time last night, heres the before and after. It hasnt come out the way i wanted but its certainly changed it somewhat. I was trying to make the chair the really standout as the subject over the background, hence the blurring









Got alot to learn


----------



## foz101

Allstar#500 said:


> Tried editing a photo for the first time last night, heres the before and after. It hasnt come out the way i wanted but its certainly changed it somewhat. I was trying to make the chair the really standout as the subject over the background, hence the blurring



My two pence would be to crop it so the chair is in the centre and perhaps bring the contrast down a tadge to calm down the light coming in from the windows at the back. And that's all. 
The blurring makes it look too messy to me. Like you were trying to _create_ DoF. Try playing with the manual mode on your camera, with the focussing settings and aperture, even in the living room, and make a note of the settings. You'll find the results you want.

Now I'm off back to camera hell...


----------



## lost

I went down to Fife the other day and visited the Cults limestone mine with RichardB, cheers for the tour. He's a lot better at navigating than me... I'd probably still be down there if I went on my own.





Any tips on how to avoid torch trails, apart from stumbling about in the dark?




I think that's a hunk of wood on the bottom right, the papery, crumbling remains of a roof support. 





Lots of collapses and rock falls.


----------



## foz101

Yeah, some of the ceilings have big square chunks of rock missing which you can see has just slipped out and crashed onto the floor. It certainly makes you think about making a noise or clattering about.

I hope to see more of this place soon. You?


----------



## Pincheck

lost said:


> I went down to Fife the other day and visited the Cults limestone mine with RichardB, cheers for the tour. He's a lot better at navigating than me... I'd probably still be down there if I went on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to avoid torch trails, apart from stumbling about in the dark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a hunk of wood on the bottom right, the papery, crumbling remains of a roof support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of collapses and rock falls.



did you get to see the white supports fully covered in a kind of luminous moss thats pure white very surreal


----------



## RichardB

I think the answer to the torch trails problem is to use the dimmest torch you can get away with and avoid pointing it towards the camera.

The middle picture doesn't seem to suffer from trails, is that the one that I released the shutter for?


----------



## lost

Indeed. That was when I just stumbled about with my flashgun. 
A dim incandescent torch would probably be almost invisible to the camera.

I am pretty keen to go back, even though the collapses are pretty scary...


----------



## thompski

Whittingham Hospital, I missed a fair bit of it due to a lack of light, plus its been done to death, so I doubt anyone would appreciate yet another report of the place. First abandoned place I've been in ages!


----------



## cogito

Since we have a general urbex photos thread, anyone fancy a general urbex video thread?


----------



## foz101

cogito said:


> Since we have a general urbex photos thread, anyone fancy a general urbex video thread?



I've got a couple to contribute. If the thread is started.


----------



## graybags

*Random*

Not strictly Urbex, but what the heck, taken today whilst out for an explore :











G


----------



## Lhiannan Shee




----------



## Sabtr

Looks very bleak BG.


----------



## chase779

Stoke Dameral High School, Plymouth


----------



## mexico75

A Leeds rooftop,


----------



## sqwasher

^^^^^ Nice classy shot Mexico!


----------



## Mid diesel

not a lot left....


----------



## Badoosh

A couple from me....


----------



## james.s




----------



## cogito

Few from Cwm, not worth a report


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Two pill boxes from Happisburgh, found today while birdwatching on the north east Norfolk coast!!

Thought it would be interesting to post up before and after shots.

NB


----------



## awwrisp

Condemned and soon to be demolished, Holbeck towers. Leeds


----------



## Jeneric Jane

Coalhouse Fort's Disused Radar Tower






Thought this photo captured how dangerous the stairs were.


----------



## thompski




----------



## Sabtr

Carrock Fell Wolframite mine.


----------



## mookster

Did a thorough recce of Fairmile today, the place is done up tighter than a nun's chuff but met a nice friendly dog walker walking his dog out the front of admin, he mentioned that the countryside people who own the land put up loads of the 'private property' signs on public footpaths and stuff so they just ignore them






nice horse


----------



## Bigloader

Sausage said:


> Carrock Fell Wolframite mine.



That air pipe looks like a silky snake.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Sweetheart Abbey:

1.





2.





Orchardton Tower:

1.


----------



## cogito

Cwm again. Went back to get up the tower as we couldn't the previous time due to security. Only took the new compact camera... I forgot how relatively large a depth of field small sensors/lenses have. Don't look down now.


----------



## suziq

Wow that is an amazing photo!!!


----------



## Sabtr

Somewhere in Northumberland.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Bridge over the disused railwayline in Peel, Isle of Man:






More pics at http://forgottenisle.fotopic.net/


----------



## TK421

Evening, a few from moi:

Derby Loco Works circa 1990:






Ambergate Wire Works, circa 1990:






Abandoned building photographed from a train, near Rotherham, circa 1990, now gone:






Lichfield water tower, lovely brickwork taken last year:






Dead Leyland taken last year:


----------



## Landsker

Cross at Flimston Chapel


----------



## Exploretime

walsh said:


> Cross at Flimston Chapel



Nice mate. Have you got any more pics of Flimston to do a report with mate? Ive got a magazine ( pembrokeshire life) and it has a complete history of flimston and some old picture of the chapel. Its got an interesting history.


----------



## Landsker

only exterior shots, they are on my flickr not enough for a report I dont think.


----------



## Artypie

Clipstone headstocks, street perspective:






A closed Loughborough school we only got extrior shots of:











Boot scraper:


----------



## Norfolkbloke

A little something I passed by in my local area recently, it was well boarded up and secure so didn't venture inside!!

The old tractor was in an old barn by the roadside nearby.

NB


----------



## Home Guard

First up is a WW1 Pillbox.






Vickers MG Emplacement










ROC Post






Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## thekatt

My partner and I were looking to buy a property in france, found a very nice 3 storey barn about 250 years old. Walking around it with the agent, we came across an alter type thing, we all looked, the agent said something in french and quickly walked out, leaving myself and my partner, looking at each other saying WTF and following the agent, quickly out of the building. I went back and took a quick pic, and left, we did not buy the barn.






Andy


----------



## foz101

thekatt said:


> My partner and I were looking to buy a property in france, found a very nice 3 storey barn about 250 years old. Walking around it with the agent, we came across an alter type thing, we all looked, the agent said something in french and quickly walked out, leaving myself and my partner, looking at each other saying WTF and following the agent, quickly out of the building. I went back and took a quick pic, and left, we did not buy the barn.



Was Zombie Jesus in there?


----------



## phill.d

The hunt for the Strategic steam reserve continues! 





















The Strategic steam reserve!

*A very British conspiracy sir?* 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157622224931777/detail/


----------



## thekatt

foz101 said:


> Was Zombie Jesus in there?



Hi, it,s not a good pick of the thing, there were animal remains, and what looked like blood stains, also Ouija type letters on bits of paper,and the remains of a small fire, it just had a really sinister feel to it. It was on the third floor, in an old fire place, the building had not been used since before the war.


----------



## ImmortalShadow

thekatt said:


> Hi, it,s not a good pick of the thing, there were animal remains, and what looked like blood stains, also Ouija type letters on bits of paper,and the remains of a small fire, it just had a really sinister feel to it. It was on the third floor, in an old fire place, the building had not been used since before the war.


That sounds really creepy


----------



## RichardB

phill.d said:


> The hunt for the Strategic steam reserve continues!



If there really is an SSR that's what it will look like. The Green Goddesses could be seen as the fire engine equivalent of the SSR and they were in a terrible state when they were called into service a few years ago.


----------



## Sabtr

Those riveted tanks are ace phill.

The other pics look like a mines training set-up. There was a similar one at Ashington Colliery. To darken the inside, old conveyor belts had been glued with bitumen onto the outside of the arches. I spent many a happy day bending rails round corners in that place......


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

A few pics I took on a recce of my next explore. I'm pretty excited, I'm a bit of a castle whore 

1.





2.





3.


----------



## drpepper

*Buxton Tennis Club Jan 2010*

I rather liked this pair of Victorian turnstiles outside Buxton Tennis Club, I could imagine Vera Brittain coming through here circa 1914 to play tennis with her fiance and friends who were later killed in WWI leading her to write "Testament of Youth"


----------



## TK421

Phild, I really like those railway relics mate!


----------



## phill.d

TK421 said:


> Phild, I really like those railway relics mate!


Thanks TK421 
(Why aren't you at your post lol)

There's loads more abandoned choo choo stuff i have here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157613018688055/detail/


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

A crumbling villa in mallorca:


----------



## cogito

A new take on an old friend...


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

This weekend was my birthday, and my Dad bought me a new camera 

These are my first pictures took with it...


----------



## NobodyGirl

cogito said:


> A new take on an old friend...



You using a 10-22 Cogito? I likes this.


----------



## Foxylady

Basement Ghost said:


> This weekend was my birthday, and my Dad bought me a new camera



Belated happy birthday, Basement Ghost. Those pics are gorgeous.


----------



## foz101

NobodyGirl said:


> You using a 10-22 Cogito? I likes this.



Not on a D90 he's not


----------



## cogito

NobodyGirl said:


> You using a 10-22 Cogito? I likes this.



Holy carp it's you! Long time!

Just bought the new Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5


----------



## Mr Sam

so close but so far....


roadtripping from Scotland to Leicester Via Wales i managed to take in Denbigh but mother wouldnt let me stop long enough







then was having kittens while getting back to the main road..........bloody back seat drivers!!! i was driving and having a whale of a time!


----------



## thompski




----------



## Reaperman

thompski said:


>



Bunker Drain?


----------



## thompski

Reaperman said:


> Bunker Drain?



Aye, went about a year ago but didn't get that far so headed back the other week to finish it off


----------



## Coal Cutter

thompski said:


>



SUblime. The angles are ace. The lighting is wicked. I love this.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

A couple from Penallta. 











M


----------



## NobodyGirl

cogito said:


> Holy carp it's you! Long time!
> 
> Just bought the new Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5



indeed, I thought I should show my face about! Hows it been! 
Loving the pics! Im SO damn jealous of that lens. I need to invest 
in a new lense, seriously. Im sick of shooting with old film
lenses now, even if they do give that grunge look I just 
cant get enough of...


----------



## Jondoe_264

A couple of my recent drain pics that I particularly liked





1832 section of Fleet Sewer.





A corner in the Fleet Sewer where the above 1832 works meets with an earlier sewer section of 1826.

JD


----------



## Coal Cutter

Jondoe, I loved those two, especially the last one. Serious super villain vibes on that!


----------



## cogito

NobodyGirl said:


> indeed, I thought I should show my face about! Hows it been!
> Loving the pics! Im SO damn jealous of that lens. I need to invest
> in a new lense, seriously. Im sick of shooting with old film
> lenses now, even if they do give that grunge look I just
> cant get enough of...



A lot of people sing the praises of old lenses, but to be honest... New glass is just sexy. Treat yourself! 

I'm good thanks, been doing a ton more exploring this winter than I thought I would and seen some things I never thought I'd see so it's all gravy


----------



## thompski

A pretty nastily lit image of a Mancunian sewer, ghetto torches ftl





And another Manc sewer


----------



## Faing

Rattoo round tower, county Kerry





old farm dairy


----------



## Jondoe_264

thompski said:


> A pretty nastily lit image of a Mancunian sewer, ghetto torches ftl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another Manc sewer



Nice. Not nastily lit at all, show the place off well.


----------



## The Pirate

Faing said:


> Rattoo round tower, county Kerry



Was rapunzel still there ???


----------



## carlosthejackal

*The Butchering Room*


----------



## The Pirate

Can work be classed in any way as urbex ??

This is on my new work site....











Shady pics taken with a compact....but what a work site it`s industrial heaven


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Thomps mentioned where you were working the other week, you lucky, lucky bastard. 

M


----------



## Virusman26

A derelict old truck in Melbourne...............
















And a wonderful old hotel in Malmsbury Aus that had a classic VW Beetle in the yard, rotting away. Too scared about rather poisonous spiders to explore the place LOL!


----------



## thompski

The Pirate said:


>



Jesus Christ! Are they letting you near the turbine hall yet? I might need a job when I return in a few months 



ThenewMendoza said:


> Thomps mentioned where you were working the other week, you lucky, lucky bastard.
> 
> M



Seconded


----------



## Virusman26

Not really worth a thread on it's own, but a nice little signal box on the A46 going towards Evesham.


----------



## cogito

Scratch marks on the inner glass of an isolation cell at Fairmile.







Gritty.


----------



## dead pigeon

*Dead Pigeon Photographs at Barns Convalescent Home Cheadle*

Face the wall





Dead Pigeon





Tunnel





Ratio


----------



## The Pirate

ThenewMendoza said:


> Thomps mentioned where you were working the other week, you lucky, lucky bastard.
> 
> M







thompski said:


> Seconded



It`s not soooo great working there....Although i can walk round and pretend to be lost for a while i can`t actually go climbing up the really tempting ladders and staircases and i can`t just go really snooping about or i`d lose my job.... In some ways it`s an actual nightmare working there as i really really want to go exploring but i`m mostly not allowed.

It WOULD be great if i could actually just go snooping.


----------



## The Pirate

Virusman26 said:


> A derelict old truck in Melbourne...............
> 
> 
> And a wonderful old hotel in Malmsbury Aus that had a classic VW Beetle in the yard, rotting away. Too scared about rather poisonous spiders to explore the place LOL!



When i read this post i thought....."ahhh i`m a Derby man melbourne is only just up the road from me....and i really liked the look of the pub so looked up Malmsbury Aus on google maps so i can go find it and have a moooch.....

Well here`s Melbourne


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...2.852133,-1.373291&spn=0.243397,0.457306&z=11


----------



## Virusman26

The Pirate said:


> When i read this post i thought....."ahhh i`m a Derby man melbourne is only just up the road from me....and i really liked the look of the pub so looked up Malmsbury Aus on google maps so i can go find it and have a moooch.....
> 
> Well here`s Melbourne
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...2.852133,-1.373291&spn=0.243397,0.457306&z=11



Lol, sorry yeah, I was in Australia with family over Christmas, and got a tiny bit of exploring in while there. Here's wher Malmsbury is there...............
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...381938&spn=0.012035,0.043945&t=h&z=15&iwloc=A

Tiny little place, but with a derelict train station, hotel and reservoir. Cool place!


----------



## thompski

The Pirate said:


> When i read this post i thought....."ahhh i`m a Derby man melbourne is only just up the road from me....and i really liked the look of the pub so looked up Malmsbury Aus on google maps so i can go find it and have a moooch.....
> 
> Well here`s Melbourne



The only thing worth exploring in Melbourne is the Blue Bell, I've checked


----------



## Conchords

The Pirate said:


> It`s not soooo great working there....Although i can walk round and pretend to be lost for a while i can`t actually go climbing up the really tempting ladders and staircases and i can`t just go really snooping about or i`d lose my job.... In some ways it`s an actual nightmare working there as i really really want to go exploring but i`m mostly not allowed.
> 
> It WOULD be great if i could actually just go snooping.



That's the best part of working in the refinery, whenever I've got a quiet afternoon I can go for a wee wonder more or less wherever I want. Downside is that I can't take my camera in.


----------



## tom46

Here's a couple more what I photoshopped, like. All from the same place, sorry for the amount of WP pics but I want to keep contributing even though explores might be a bit few and far between!






Chair picture, which I originally binned because I thought it looked rubbish.






B&W version of one of the blocks, which I created by playing with colour balances without any idea of what I was trying to do.






Hereford Ward, I love this bit.


----------



## thompski

Foundations of a shopping centre, accessed via culvert....


----------



## thompski

Recent adventures below the East Midlands...


----------



## The_Revolution

Excellent work Mr T. Some very moody photos there.


----------



## mookster

Was playing around with some pics of mine earlier and I liked how this one of WP came out


----------



## The_Revolution

Couple of night shots of AIDA Bliss in Derby, lit by street lights.


----------



## mookster

a place in Oxford that I had a poke around...no obvious ways in though apologies for the sun glare and crummy pic it was on me phone


----------



## Norfolkbloke

M


----------



## smileysal

Looking up a chimney at Sutton Scarsdale Hall (my local haunt pmsl).





Looking through the window at the church, (same place as above).


----------



## thompski

Recent stuff...


----------



## thompski




----------



## Anthillmob74

took a drive up to netherne on the hill the other day as i was close by and never got to see it in its former glory.

i need to have a proper ride round there one day.


----------



## klempner69

Lovely looking tower there Ant.


----------



## Anthillmob74

isnt it just. strange place, massive winding drive up the hill to where netherne once stood. didnt have the time for a full on nose at the housing estate that stands there.

it looks like there are flats built in the tower.


----------



## Coal Cutter

Went back to Ramgill mine yet again to explore the upper levels this time. Just a few shots from there:


----------



## Anthillmob74

went out with my daughter this afternoon for a stroll in the park and a reccee at something that is shut down tight and not appealling now ive seen it from the road. then we drove round the cemetary.

as always took me camera and liked these 2 so thought i'd share.


----------



## lost

A stretcher makes a perfectly acceptable floor.






Not to worry, look at all the safe working awards they've received, and 1678 days without an accident!


----------



## Anthillmob74

west park. new to hdr. good or bad?


----------



## thompski

Recent mine based activities


----------



## amarisfionn

hello,
here's my fave fullers earth lab photo, sadly this area has since been smashed up a bit ..


----------



## tommo

thompski, that last mine shot is very nice, the place looks like its got alot of character


----------



## Faing

a sack barrow proprty of irish rail, one of the few things taht workerd


----------



## mookster

Some from my visit to Pyestock today that don't really warrant their own thread as it was all stuff I had seen before....only thing to note - despite the rumours of guard dogs now on site we saw, or heard none. We nearly got rumbled immediately as after entering the site we saw Mr. Security guard man doing a perimeter walk close by....we also had a great game of cat and mouse with a Land Rover driving across Weir Road as we were preparing to leave. So security are still very active, more so than the last 2 times I have been at least.


----------



## thompski

Annesley Colliery today... this was where the bathhouse once stood


----------



## Foxylady

thompski said:


> Annesley Colliery today... this was where the bathhouse once stood...


Blimey, Thompski...is that the actual headstock? It looks all new and shiny and oh so fecking sanitary!!!


----------



## thompski

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, Thompski...is that the actual headstock? It looks all new and shiny and oh so fecking sanitary!!!



Well the wheels are original at least... but considering there is only a few colliery buildings left in Nottinghamshire, you'd have thought attitudes would be better and they'd make an effort to save these buildings rather then these rather understated memorials.

For reference, here's the headstock the wheels were taken from...


----------



## ThenewMendoza

M


----------



## mookster

Went and checked out something on a hunch - didn't find the swimming pool I had hoped for instead it was a boating lake....but snapped a few pics of what is left of Yatscombe Hall in Oxford which burnt down in 1997. There is little more than a tiny stub at the front left, but its a nice enough wander

















The person in the last photo is my mother of all people, and the dog is mine as well


----------



## tedster

Jubilee Bridge between Barrow in Furness and Walney Island


----------



## Mid diesel

The old reading room by Strinds Quarry


----------



## thompski

Fluorite mine, hilarious access, dodgiest underground place I've been to date. Not suitable for everyone it seems 





Emergency escape adit in Middleton mine from a few months ago...





West Midlands sewer overflows...





And some Yorkshire industry from BOCM Pauls


----------



## ThenewMendoza

Pipemare...






M


----------



## Sabtr

TNM that image is all my thoughts put together!


----------



## klempner69

Thompski and Mendo,those are classy shots..well done the both of you


----------



## The_Revolution

A few film shots from Bulgaria.

















Taken on a Zenit 12 XP with the standard Helios 44M-4. Expired Fujicolor Superia X-TRA 400.


----------



## lost

Wow those are great! I wish I could use my Zenit properly.


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Clent Folly in the west mids..

Only good from one angle so here's two versions from the same position!











NB


----------



## Mr Sam

The_Revolution said:


> Taken on a Zenit 12 XP with the standard Helios 44M-4. Expired Fujicolor Superia X-TRA 400.




AWSOME!!!! just given my Zenit TTL to my mum as ive bought a nikon that can use all my DSLR lens, never under estimate the capeablities of a £5 zenit though 

i even like the crazy paving


----------



## Mr Sam

thompski said:


> Annesley Colliery today... this was where the bathhouse once stood



shocking sick:


----------



## ThenewMendoza

British Coal work boot found half buried at the former Cresswell Colliery.






M


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Randomness from my home county of Norfolk!!
















NB


----------



## skeleton key

I think if nothing else this thread has brought to us all some wonderful photos
and has raised a very important issue of standards.
Which is equally important to us all and I personally believe a valid point to raise.
We do have a choice to view or not to view.
I think its more an issue of personnel interpretation within the frame work of the forum
there are no rights or wrong in it and I value all comments made and photos shared.
That’s what makes this site different from others.
It’s about what we share with each other.
How we grow and learn from each other from those who are prepared to take the time to assist.
Maybe we should take a second preview before we post not because we worry about what other sites may think, but more along the lines are we doing ourselves, the forum, the location and the time we have invested justice ?.
Anyway ive had along day my dinners on the table and im starveing.
So im going to explore the dinner table 

SK


----------



## mookster

Couple from a recent failed visit to Carmel College....


----------



## noodles88

Just thought i would share a few snaps of Thorpe Marsh Power Station in West Yorkshire with you guys. Took them early last year...and ive just been far too lazy of late.
Not got any inside the main building as i couldnt gain entry on this visit. But got some alright ones of the cooling towers and things. Hence me posting on here rather than its own thread.
















This is the view inside one of the cooling towers looking up.


----------



## smileysal

Love that second pic noodles. 

A few from a lead mine in Derbyshire 
















And lastly 





Cheers

 Sal


----------



## Locksley

Ah, another nice thread I've never noticed before 

The steps down to what was the old Tenby Pier, now underneath the new Lifeboat Station





Tenby Harbour by night





The Old Coastguard House





Castle





Block & Tackle 





The steps to St Catherine's Fort





I've recently developed an unhealthy obsession to black + white 

Some more, and higher res versions on my DeviantART


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

A couple of derelict farms I visited in the last two weeks, bit small to warrant their own thread.

The first is Doarlish Ard Farm which has been derelict since the family that lived their were murdered. The father threw himself and his five daughters down the well shaft...

1.





2.





The second one is Cranstal Farm, a larger ruined farm in the north of the island...

1.





2.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

A small quarry in Derbyshire.






M


----------



## DigitalNoise

Sulhampstead Dovecote, Berks


----------



## DigitalNoise

That has to be one of the nicest images I've seen on here for a while, really well framed, great tones, great reflection. Lovely. What you shooting on?


----------



## noodles88

Cheers Digitalnoise 
Think this was taken on my canon 450d  would of had the 18-55 kit lens on.


----------



## RichardB

It says 17-85mm here 

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D
Lens: EF-S17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
Image Date: 2009-06-14 19:53:45 +0100
Focal Length: 17.0mm
Aperture: f/4.0
Exposure Time: 0.010 s (1/100)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: -0.67 EV
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (Manual)


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Old lighthouse at the Point of Ayre (top tip of the Isle of Man). It's been moved several times in it's life due to the changing coastline.


----------



## noodles88

Haha so it does RichardB....didnt realise i had that lens then. I dont have that camera anymore or lens boooo


----------



## TK421

Hi there, having woken from a period of 'urban exploration hibernation' or *'UEH'* as it is known in the medical parlance, I found myself in Gloucester at 0600 a week ago, I didn't have time to fully explore this behemoth but got some decent externals for your visual delectation, not worthy of a full report however ladies and gentleman, I present to you:

Foster Bros Cake & Oil Mill - Gloucester












hmmm corrugated iron in a duck egg blue....arrrrgghhhhh...:






Entrance:






Loading chute / pipe / thingy:






Exactly what it says on the bridge:











Finally:






If you like these, there are a few more on my flickr site:

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Foxylady

Beautiful pics, Ian. Me too, with the UEH. Definitely have to find something soon though, as I'm getting baaaaad withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## klempner69

TK421,I think this merits a report actually..damn fine looking chunk of duck egg coloured building..not too far me so I may have to check it out.Did you venture any closer so to speak?


----------



## TK421

Thanks Foxylady, I have something up my sleeve for this week to break my hibernation, watch this space my friend 

Hi Klempner, I was unsure as to whether to do a report or not but given that I did not get into the building I decided it was better off in this thread. I did not get any closer to the buildings security fencing is in abundance, my frame aint built for climbing mate There are essentially two buildings, the one with the corrugated frontage, (which is just lush), and then building with the bridge, both are next to each other, go for it mate, they look mint!


----------



## Krypton

Well with the tall ships being in Hartlepool i thought it would be rude of me not to include some photos. I'll post some more of the sail away tonight. I didnt really think ships were my thing BUT i really enjoyed it and its great for the toon.

Oops ive just realised ive stuck this in the general urbex in stead of the general photos.

Could someone kind move it for me please!


----------



## GE066

Londinium, My City


----------



## night crawler

Mid diesel said:


> The old reading room by Strinds Quarry



Are you sure it is Strinds I thought it was called Dolyhir 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1875999


----------



## The Pirate

i`ve not been on for ages but i saw this the other day in derby...


----------



## Mr Sam

not worthy of a thread but a rooftop on leicesters inner ring road


----------



## Mr Sam

also some film from steel city


----------



## thompski

A castings foundry in the Midlands





Box Mine





Damage from one of the few air raids over Derby during the Second World War...


----------



## cogito

It's been a delicious pick and mix lately

you know where 




















dog training is back in fashion here too





so many more to come...


----------



## DigitalNoise

We spent a beautiful night up at the Shipton on Cherwell cement works a week ago, and then the sun started to rise...



Dawn at the cement works by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TK421

Few from me today:

This building is shored up tighter than a nuns knickers, nice old building though but couldn't find any history












And the closed furnicular railway at Scarborough South Bay, a wee bit of history:

The St Nicholas Cliff Lift was built by the Medway Safety Lift Company Ltd in 1929 and opened on 5 August. The Saint Nicholas Cliff Lift is located on the other side of the Grand Hotel from the Central Tramway, near the Aquarium. There originally was no bottom station, passengers stepped into the tramcars directly from the pavement as the control equipment was incorporated in the upper station and no station was provided at the bottom of the lift - health & safety rules In late 2006, Scarborough Council announced its intention to close the lift, as a cost-cutting measure. The track is 31 m long on a 1 in 1.33 gradient, the track width is 2286 mm.











Oh I do like to be beside the seaside


----------



## smileysal

A few from me 

Coleby Grange Control Tower





In another Derbyshire Quarry





Arch





Gateway and Arch


----------



## TK421

Hi Sal, that last shot of the arch and garden is a winner matey! Whats with the arch in the middle of a field?


----------



## gary1979

You guys have some of the most amazing images ever. thanx for sharing, 
Id like to put a few of mine on, but before I do, a couple of things. . .Is it okay to post pictures taken abroad, and 'how' been such a long time I've forgotten how to transport the image from photobucket, 
Very grateful for some help


----------



## Foxylady

gary1979 said:


> . . .Is it okay to post pictures taken abroad, and 'how' been such a long time I've forgotten how to transport the image from photobucket,
> Very grateful for some help


Yes, just post them in the 'Overseas' forum.
There's a thread to help with the posting of pics from Photobucket. There you go...

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6744[/ame]


Look forward to seeing your pics...and welcome to DP.


----------



## gary1979

Yey, Thanks Foxylady, 
I am going to say it again I am really loving the pictures on this sight, well if I have done this correct here are a few (not very exiting) I took today near where I live. Its part of the old RAE sight, now DERA/QinetiQ. The disused buildings are sealed now for security which is a bit of a bugger because I worked there about ten years ago and some of them have some rather interesting insides so its a bit of a shame...except for this one which doesnt even have much of a roof left.


----------



## TK421

I was over in the North West yesterday visiting a truck graveyard, couldn't resist visiting a few places in Manchester whilst I was in the area. I did not go into any of these, being a weekday, and hundereds of Police for the Labour conference, I didn't fancy joining George Michael, if you catch my drift 

Guardian Exhange George St Entrance - high security indeed:







Arty shot of the Odeon:






Tourist trap 'No 2 Harter St', stunning building, and I was being watched by the Chinese whilst taking this (it's in Chinatown!)






Manchester Mayfield station:











Foden graveyard (with the kind permission of the owner):






A good day, summed up as 'lots of Fodens, lots of dereliction, and twice being propositioned by 'ladies of the night' whilst photographing Mayfield, now I bet that ranks as an unusual day in anyones books, all good stuff


----------



## Foxylady

Gorgeous buildings and pics, TK. Totally love the 'Chinatown' one...nicely appropriate colour, too.


----------



## TK421

Why thank you kind foxylady


----------



## mark-madden

*derelict/abandoned light ship*

Prob one of my fave pictures even taken. This is the light ship in grays,essex. hope you like.






for info please dont ask in post send via private message.


----------



## hydealfred

Nice shot - got anymore ???


----------



## Caveman

What a great place to put the odd pics that I have from my travels around the world. I still have much to do to scan in the pics that I have so don't anybody hold your breath for the moment.

Thanks to all posters in this section. It's taken me quite a while to work my way through so much on this thread.


----------



## DigitalNoise

It's been a while since Ive posted a report on here, Ive got a few to work on, but for now I'll leave you with a shot of Fort National, a Vauban fort built in 1689 to defend the French port of St Malo.



Fort National, St Malo by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Caveman

Crikey...I can remember sailing past that fort on my way in & out of St.Malo many moons ago. I always wanted to go to Cezembre as well, but for years visitors were trampling all over live ammo that was unexploded from the American attack in 1944...without realising. The French Army closed the island off, but left countless pieces of artillery as it was left when the Germans vacated the place. The Citadel is also worth visiting as it has miles of underground tunnels & many old guns are still in place.

I'll go back one day.


----------



## DigitalNoise

Ditto, I would have loved to have been able to get onto Cezembre; apparently the most bombed and shelled area on the planet. We had to settle for the rest, which weren't bad consolations. We spent several days camping in the citadel, so one day you'll see a report on it, once Ive put all this info together. What a place!



Untitled by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr


----------



## theoss

Information required on this siren if anyone knows anything about such things;




DSCF2214[1] by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Larkin

it makes loud noises to alert people to something they should really know about asap


----------



## Engineer

*Siren.*

For starters.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_defense_siren[/ame]


There was a good write-up on UK types somewhere, lost the link though!


----------



## oldscrote

theoss said:


> Information required on this siren if anyone knows anything about such things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2214[1] by theoss, on Flickr




Here's another siren at Manston in Kent

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=3031.0


----------



## krela

theoss said:


> Information required on this siren if anyone knows anything about such things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2214[1] by theoss, on Flickr



Without context it's impossible to say. Not all sirens are early warning civil defence sirens, in fact very few of them are.


----------



## theoss

Could they also be used as part of a fire alarm? The one in the picture is located at a site which was once railway workshops and stores.


----------



## krela

I've never come across one used as a fire alarm but that doesn't mean it's not possible. They are commonly used on industrial sites for chemical spill/leak warnings etc.


----------



## Scaramanger

*Run Down Old cottages In deepest dark Cornwall*

Might as well chuck a couple in the mix...

First shot is an abandoned 1 up 1 down cottage. Downstairs is a little untidy. Upstairs, well I darn't tread on the floorboards to be honest but there was a nice 60's style tv up there..







2nd pic was the next cottage along. People left and didn't take the cooker !!





And for what its worth I rekon this is the friendliest urbex forum going. Some others have very harsh mods...


----------



## Jondoe_264

A few recent London drain pics . . . I can't recall if I've posted them previously? Apologies if I have.


----------



## ceejam

^^^^ Wow they are fantastic.


----------



## LiamWg

agreed with ceejam those shote are awsome mate! the drain looks great. Never done anything underground but your shots has made me want to!


----------



## ceejam

LiamWg said:


> agreed with ceejam those shote are awsome mate! the drain looks great. Never done anything underground but your shots has made me want to!



Yes they are superb, i've said before that drains etc arent my cup of tea, but when you see shots like these it makes me wanna do it at least once, just got to pluck up the courage and strengthen my stomach now.


----------



## LiamWg

the only thing stopping me is the smell tbh :\ Theres just something unnatractive about walking round drains :| :L


----------



## Jondoe_264

LiamWg said:


> the only thing stopping me is the smell tbh :\ Theres just something unnatractive about walking round drains :| :L



The smell is not really so bad as you might think, especially not in storm drains, and even in sewers you very quickly become accustomed to it. It's more of a very old musty damp laundry smell than rancid lavatories . . so long as you don't go kicking up any pools of standing water. 

The real concern is when you're in an enclosed environment with little to no airflow and the gas monitor goes off! That's a _very_ real concern is that. 

The type of images I usually take, similarly to a lot of other drain explorers, really don't paint an _accurate_ picture of the environment. You know? They look serene, a little bit other worldly, with silky smooth waters and shiny textured surfaces. Of course it can look like that when you're down there, sans the silky waters. What you don't see in the photos are the huge fissured golden turds floating by, the blood stained panty liners wrapped around the ladder you're trying to use, the condoms clinging to your tripod legs, the hunking great clods of loo roll, the red nosed tampax swollen to the size of small rats floating along with their cotton tails all a tangle, the poop pebble dashing where a side pipe has ejected toilet matter at great speed on to the opposing wall, and the pools of fermenting cottage cheese fecullence. Then there's the sounds, the constant white noise of flowing water, traffic duf-dufing over manholes sending mad echoes bouncing in all directions, muffled police sirens, the sudden crashing roar of water as a lurid green torrent belches forth from a side pipe and collides with bricks and mortar. 

It's fair to say that it's a bit of an assault on the senses on first venture into a sewer.

I can only say that if you're seriously considering, PLEASE find someone with some experience to go along with.


----------



## Scaramanger

Johndoe that almost sounds like the makings of an urbex poem !


----------



## zimbob

Some WW2 graff from a coastal battery...:











​


----------



## evilnoodle

Jondoe_264 said:


> The smell is not really so bad as you might think, especially not in storm drains, and even in sewers you very quickly become accustomed to it. It's more of a very old musty damp laundry smell than rancid lavatories . . so long as you don't go kicking up any pools of standing water.
> 
> The real concern is when you're in an enclosed environment with little to no airflow and the gas monitor goes off! That's a _very_ real concern is that.
> 
> The type of images I usually take, similarly to a lot of other drain explorers, really don't paint an _accurate_ picture of the environment. You know? They look serene, a little bit other worldly, with silky smooth waters and shiny textured surfaces. Of course it can look like that when you're down there, sans the silky waters. What you don't see in the photos are the huge fissured golden turds floating by, the blood stained panty liners wrapped around the ladder you're trying to use, the condoms clinging to your tripod legs, the hunking great clods of loo roll, the red nosed tampax swollen to the size of small rats floating along with their cotton tails all a tangle, the poop pebble dashing where a side pipe has ejected toilet matter at great speed on to the opposing wall, and the pools of fermenting cottage cheese fecullence. Then there's the sounds, the constant white noise of flowing water, traffic duf-dufing over manholes sending mad echoes bouncing in all directions, muffled police sirens, the sudden crashing roar of water as a lurid green torrent belches forth from a side pipe and collides with bricks and mortar.
> 
> It's fair to say that it's a bit of an assault on the senses on first venture into a sewer.
> 
> I can only say that if you're seriously considering, PLEASE find someone with some experience to go along with.




So eloquently written.........and all about turds and condoms 

Well if I wasn't already put off.......I am now!........cheers matey


----------



## mookster

I should be put off but strangely that sounds fantastic


----------



## klempner69

Jondoe,excellantly described and for me enough detail to make me believe you so therefore I wont ever have to go see it for myself..cheers mate.


----------



## Mad Larkin

so when this shit and piss, bog roll, condoms and tampons comes flying out of the side pipes with enough force to hit the wall on the other side...

what's to stop you getting a shitty, pissy, cummy and bloody disgusting load of disease in your face?


----------



## krela

May I remind people the title of this thread is not 'scat discussion'.


----------



## Krypton

theoss said:


> Information required on this siren if anyone knows anything about such things;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2214[1] by theoss, on Flickr




It looks like a Carter Nelson Castle Casting Siren.

Its deffo not a Secomak, which leads me to believe it was WW11


----------



## nij4829

*Halifax/Siddal chimneys*

I have a little 'fetish' for chimneys at the moment, so here are a little selection from the other day.

This is a demolished mill (just the chimney some foundations and cobbled flooring left)




These chimneys are part of a foundry (or so we believe) but the main building has all but gone, just a little aluminum smelting factory remains using the 'plain' chimney


----------



## ceejam

evilnoodle said:


> So eloquently written.........and all about turds and condoms
> 
> Well if I wasn't already put off.......I am now!........cheers matey



ditto. lol


----------



## nij4829

*Dewsbury & Batley culvert*

Visited with Ojay, but I didnt take many pics


----------



## Jondoe_264

Mad Larkin said:


> so when this shit and piss, bog roll, condoms and tampons comes flying out of the side pipes with enough force to hit the wall on the other side...
> 
> what's to stop you getting a shitty, pissy, cummy and bloody disgusting load of disease in your face?



A lot of common sense and experience, a bit of luck, and lightning reactions . . . and if all else fails, being vaccinated against every disease known to man and beast also helps.

One thing I have always said is that no matter how long you have been exploring drains/sewers there is no room for complacency. No matter how experienced you might think you are, the instant you start to get lax and take things for granted, that's when you're going to get a face full of sanitary soup or find yourself losing blood, busting bones or meeting Bazalgette.


----------



## Mad Larkin

thanks jondoe

ill be leaving the drain/sewer exploration to the experts


----------



## Zotez

Few taken tonight at the local paper mill.


























And its not strictly urbex but it was empty at the time!


----------



## Alansworld

*Scottish miscellany*

Couple of oddments from my Scotland trip a while ago:





The lighthouse on Bass Rock, constructed 1902 and the ruins of the castle and the chapel





The rock, from the ruined castle on the mainland opposite





Telephoto shot, showing some of the 150,000 gannets and the derelict chapel





Derelict farm





Again

Alan


----------



## Caveman

*Photo taken 26 years ago...*

I was on honeymoon 26 years ago & we found ourselves on Studland Bay beach. This was the pillbox at the Western end of the bay. Seemed like a fun photo at the time.






More good stuff here that I found... http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7734&highlight=rocket+site


----------



## Caveman

*Dymchurch Redoubt*

I went there a few years ago when photography was restricted but I managed to get a few pics in anyway. The aerial shots were borrowed from PB but the other two are mine...






The old gunnery school. The redoubt is on the kink of the road.




Apparently this was the old airfield that ran behind the beach.




More recent times.





The approach from the main road.




The view from one of the main gun positions.

These are the only two pictures that I was able to take unfortunately. The Army were watching what we were up to...


----------



## Mad Larkin

not urbex i know, but i took some wicked pics of the fireworks in our park tonight












i was well impressed with myself


----------



## theoss

Mad Larkin said:


> not urbex i know, but i took some wicked pics of the fireworks in our park tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was well impressed with myself



If were doing seasonal events, I felt the need to power up a christmas light tonight;




DSCF2321[1] by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## Em_Ux

Spillers Mill, Cambridge


----------



## Caveman

*Corfe Castle Dorset*

I have only ever driven past this place in later life and never seemed that bothered about actually visiting an old castle that had been slighted in the Civil War. One day I will go back there, but only as part of a tour of other places.


----------



## DigitalNoise

It's a great place Caveman, probably my favourite castle. Ive lost count of how many times I've popped down to it whilst visiting family in Swanage.



Corfe Castle by Digital Noise Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cogito

Maybe it's the kid in me...


----------



## Mad Larkin

lol

i get it. but i dont get why it's called 'fapping'


----------



## cogito

It's onomatopoeic.


----------



## mookster

The water tower of the converted Horton Hospital site


----------



## Lady Grey

*Winchcombe Street Cheltenham*

The following photos are of a row of terraces in Winchcombe Street Cheltenham, in various stages of decay. They were a mixture of residential and business premises which had been left to decay for many years until August 1999 when work finally began to convert them into apartments. The facade was kept, but every thing else was demolished.

1997






March 1999






August 1999


----------



## Lady Grey

*[B]Kelway Garden Centre, Langport Somerset 1995[/B]*

There is nothing I enjoy more than getting on a bus and traveling to interesting places. I had read about Langport's lost village so I tried to find it. No luck with that, but I found this interesting building during my search. I've looked up Kelways on Google, they still have a garden centre in Langport but I'm not sure if it's the same premises. I kick myself to this day for being put off by the warning notices ar the entrance to Kelways - it looked like a fascinating explore.
















After a little more research on Google I've discovered that this lovely building is a Grade II listed building and was built in 1847. It was converted into The Lodge, old Kelways , a restaurant and accommodation in 1997. From what I can see on Google Street view, they have done a beautiful job of restoring - even dare I say improving the site. 
Kelways garden centre is indeed still in Langport - they've moved a short distance from this site.


----------



## theoss

Having told the fat bloke trying to sell car parking passes for a fiver and platform tickets at a pound each to piss off, the crowd has gathered to enjoy the view of the passing steam train. It reminded me of the Grand National- everyone jockeying for position, ready for the off;




steamtrain 015 by theoss, on Flickr

what appears to be a plant pot factory;




steamtrain 016 by theoss, on Flickr

Medieval village;




steamtrain 020 by theoss, on Flickr

Follow the river;




steamtrain 019 by theoss, on Flickr

The sun breaking through the fog on the hills. It was allo ove the place on the hills, at one level, you couldn't see your hand in front of your face, then gain a bit more altitude, and it was clear sky, looking down on the mist- as if someone was smoking a gigantic cigarette;




steamtrain 021 by theoss, on Flickr


----------



## lizzibear

November 2010


----------



## mookster

Little bump...Osney Mill, not a lot left except the shell. Might be giving it a closer look tomorrow but it's in the grounds of a boat shop type place.


----------



## mookster

Went on a lengthy wander around parts of Oxford today and snapped a few pics

Oxford Swingbridge





Yarnton Sewage Works









Hampton Gay Manor


----------



## night crawler

Is that the swing bridge round the back of the station on the canal, I could not see a way of getting on that. Good luck getting to see the mill, you will need you ask the owner unless you know some one who has a boat in the yard.
Like the photo's


----------



## mookster

night crawler said:


> Is that the swing bridge round the back of the station on the canal, I could not see a way of getting on that. Good luck getting to see the mill, you will need you ask the owner unless you know some one who has a boat in the yard.
> Like the photo's



Yeah it's the one on the canal, if you walk down Botley road to the bridge over the canal, go down the river to where it forks and go under the very low railway bridge it's just down there

Cheers


----------



## TK421

Hi there fellow explorers, I have had a bit of a knackered foot and back problem over the last few months so my exploring has taken a real nosedive, but back to fitness now so I will haul my lazy ass out and get some explores in shortly. Here are a few bits I have managed recently:

I have taken to documenting original shop fronts, given that they are prone to change much more frequently than most properties, this is an old butchers shop in the town I live in, it is original and untouched and I love it, it is currently for sale but check out that glazed bulls head!






Disused clothing factory also in Norton, its shored up really tightly, and due for demo soon to make way for an Aldi, which is right across the road from a Lidl, and just down the road from Netto Having said that, its a flaming eyesore!






cheers

Ian


----------



## Foxylady

TK421 said:


> ...I have taken to documenting original shop fronts, given that they are prone to change much more frequently than most properties, this is an old butchers shop in the town I live in, it is original and untouched and I love it, it is currently for sale but check out that glazed bulls head!


Love that shop front, Ian. I've been doing something similar with shop roofs in Exeter, oddly enough. As you said, the shop fronts tend to change frequently, and they're all mostly modern in the main streets. But, if you look up, the original buildings can still be seen, and they're from all sorts of periods...tudor, georgian, art deco, etc, and you can see how some of them have evolved with a hodge-podge of different styles. I find them fascinating.


----------



## mookster

Think I've done enough Water Eaton reports so will just chuck a few snaps in here...visited after the care home earlier today with a pair who had never been to the silo before. My 4th visit and first one at a regular time of day (2 nights and an early morning)...tried to focus on details I'd missed on previous occasions.





























Moody sky!





Some more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625844127663


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Peel Castle Cathedral:


----------



## oldbloke

*EVERYTHING is left in there*



cogito said:


> Oh, hello.
> 
> I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.



Keep it Safe..........................PLEASE, looks like Documents there, someones History on paper..................PRICELESS


----------



## nelly

Nazeing Park, Nazeing, Essex.

It's not even an explore as the mansion house is still very much occupied.

I just love the gates!!! The main gate to the place is an all singing, all dancing electric jobbie, these are the disused back gates, they have so much character and they would look at home at the end of the drive at the Adams Family mansion


----------



## RichardB

Park Hall near Bixter on Shetland. 




DSC_3840 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Derelict-UK

nelly1967 said:


> Nazeing Park, Nazeing, Essex.
> 
> It's not even an explore as the mansion house is still very much occupied.
> 
> I just love the gates!!! The main gate to the place is an all singing, all dancing electric jobbie, these are the disused back gates, they have so much character and they would look at home at the end of the drive at the Adams Family mansion




They are nice gates!!

All you need is some good angry clouds, a circular pol filter and you could probably get a great picture out of that!


----------



## nelly

Derelict-UK said:


> They are nice gates!!
> 
> All you need is some good angry clouds, a circular pol filter and you could probably get a great picture out of that!



So it isn't a great picture already then ? :biglaugh:


----------



## krela

nelly1967 said:


> So it isn't a great picture already then ? :biglaugh:



Tis a good photo, but imho it would have been better had it have been on an even horizontal plane.


----------



## nelly

krela said:


> Tis a good photo, but imho it would have been better had it have been on an even horizontal plane.



Hmmm, good point, like this then????






:laugh:


----------



## Goldie87

oldbloke said:


> Keep it Safe..........................PLEASE, looks like Documents there, someones History on paper..................PRICELESS



Bit late for that I think...


----------



## Derelict-UK

> Originally Posted by cogito
> Oh, hello.
> 
> I'm posting this here for different reasons to not being arsed for a full report. This place deserves to have its brains reported out. But... The number of places that have got totally fucking trashed the last few years thanks to being overly popular on the internet is disgusting. Hence I've kinda stopped posting reports... Ish. Chavs and pikeys find out about places and loot/smash them. I'm not having that happen to this place... It's too full of history, EVERYTHING is left in there. As you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it Safe..........................PLEASE, looks like Documents there, someones History on paper..................PRICELESS




A recent picture from The Engineers visit back in November, the same shelf, minus anything of value!!


----------



## TK421

Hi there, I took this photo from a train, it's Warmsworth quarry near Doncaster, given it was through one of those stupid reflective windows on the Voyager trains I had to do a bit of post photo processing, or in my language, a bit of f*cking about with it:






Turned out OK I suppose!

Derby Hippodrome:






And they have just knocked this down, the old Mechanical & Electrical Engineers store for British Rail, Newcastle (and latterly Red Star parcels). I remember working in this place, it was full of old caverns under the station


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Too small for it's own thread I think, so thought I'd post it here instead. I love this place!

*Glen Helen Forest House*

Right in the middle of a forest lies this beautiful little house, abandoned for approximately 100-150 years. It became empty when the land was bought to make way for a plantation, thankfully they didn't demolish it. I used to play here as a child, me and my cousin knew it as "The Witches Cottage".

The first photograph was taken in 1904 when it was a busy family farm. This was provided by my Nan who is good friends of the gentleman who's father lived here as a child.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## ricasso

Derelict-UK said:


> A recent picture from The Engineers visit back in November, the same shelf, minus anything of value!!



Probably a question without an answer but does anyone know who was responsible for this?


----------



## Goldie87

ricasso said:


> Probably a question without an answer but does anyone know who was responsible for this?



Think just about everyone in the urbex community knows who was responsible tbh!


----------



## krela

Goldie87 said:


> Think just about everyone in the urbex community knows who was responsible tbh!



If everyone knows, why does no-one do anything about it.

No point bitching about it, if you know something then do something.


----------



## Derelict-UK

krela said:


> If everyone knows, why does no-one do anything about it.
> 
> No point bitching about it, if you know something then do something.




They have sold most of the evidence (check the feedback for Geiger counters) 

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...d=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=31&page=5 


But if he genuinely got all them from an official source, then I take it back, but I have heard from other people that they came from the bunker.


----------



## krela

Well all bitching about it achieves is advertising the fact its happening to a wider world. It's better to just not mention it at all, or have the courage of your convictions and call crimestoppers.

I'm not having a go about it, but if it's common knowledge and advertised as common knowledge it just proves the medias point about there being a less than honest section of the urbex community.


----------



## Derelict-UK

krela said:


> Well all bitching about it achieves is advertising the fact its happening to a wider world. It's better to just not mention it at all, or have the courage of your convictions and call crimestoppers.
> 
> I'm not having a go about it, but if it's common knowledge and advertised as common knowledge it just proves the medias point about there being a less than honest section of the urbex community.




If I ever get any hard, 1st hand evidence, then I will do my bit, but until then, I am not going to do anything.


----------



## UrbanX

Corset near Cambridge


----------



## Allstar#500

One from west park, i know its HDR so if you dont like it just skip past . My favourite shot ive done so far




West Park Curtain Room by jamesstokes45, on Flickr


----------



## nelly

Allstar#500 said:


> One from west park, i know its HDR so if you dont like it just skip past . My favourite shot ive done so farr



I like it!!!
A little subtle HDR is not always a bad thing!!!


----------



## the|td4

TK421 said:


> And they have just knocked this down, the old Mechanical & Electrical Engineers store for British Rail, Newcastle (and latterly Red Star parcels). I remember working in this place, it was full of old caverns under the station



Aw man !!!! I eyed that place for years and years but it always seemed locked up tight, that is a shame.

As for the caverns under the station, I have some info regarding that which I won't post anywhere public! PM me for details!


----------



## terrier

TK421 said:


> Hi there fellow explorers, I have had a bit of a knackered foot and back problem over the last few months so my exploring has taken a real nosedive, but back to fitness now so I will haul my lazy ass out and get some explores in shortly. Here are a few bits I have managed recently:
> 
> I have taken to documenting original shop fronts, given that they are prone to change much more frequently than most properties, this is an old butchers shop in the town I live in, it is original and untouched and I love it, it is currently for sale but check out that glazed bulls head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disused clothing factory also in Norton, its shored up really tightly, and due for demo soon to make way for an Aldi, which is right across the road from a Lidl, and just down the road from Netto Having said that, its a flaming eyesore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Ian is this on the same road from corks and cans? im sure ive seen this but cant remember where, what a fantastic shop frontage! hope its preseved.
Terrier.


----------



## Em_Ux

UrbanX said:


> Corset near Cambridge





I think that has to be the most random thing we have found on an explore so far! Oh that & the knicker tree outside too!


----------



## penance

theoss said:


> Could they also be used as part of a fire alarm? The one in the picture is located at a site which was once railway workshops and stores.



Quite possible, most Bristol hospitals kept them in post war years for just that use.
two North Bristol hospitals decomisioned theirs around 3 years ago.


----------



## TK421

Terrier, yes thats the very same shop mate, a real gem from the past.

TheTD4, I will send you a PM. I worked for a short period in that place many many years ago, it was very dark!


----------



## terrier

Thanks Tk im through there today, got friends that live in Settrington....gonna have a good look at it.

Terrier.


----------



## MD

here is one from me now filled in  




4319025491_b9cf8e27a1_o by Mattdonut, on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady

A mini report. 

Just thought I'd include this for anyone who's interested in, and has followed the demise of, the old Warners Holiday Camp / Lyme Bay Village site. Now being developed by (can hardly bring myself to type the name) Tes...urgh...coes, the bastards. lol.

The pipe across Harbour Road will be used to bring the majority of fill material into the site by sea, the site level to be raised to accommodate the development on the flood plain.






Another part of the pipeline across the old Racal Electrical site to the main site.











Bloody humungous rectangular area sectioned off ready to raise the level for the foundations.






Enjoyed taking those pics, especially as I had some unwelcome looks by guys carrying clipboards. I almost felt like thumbing my nose at them but I restrained myself and just grinned instead. Bitter much? No more than the rest of Seaton residents! Nuff said.


----------



## highcannons

*I vote in favour!*

Agree with initial sentiment, what else can you do with something like this? Don't be rude!
Thought this might be a good un, so set off firing camera as I went.....yeah, what a dump.....






Er, hang on! They look like new bags of coal......ooer! its not derelict (in the sense of abandoned) only in a sense of care......run away!


----------



## highcannons

*Blagging it*

One of those clip on ID thingies with a fancy card and your picture -say something to do with the press, or such and such research can help.....you can make ace ones on the pc! At least it gives a plausable story so things dont get silly......ooohh my secrets from a previous life...



Foxylady said:


> A mini report.
> 
> Just thought I'd include this for anyone who's interested in, and has followed the demise of, the old Warners Holiday Camp / Lyme Bay Village site. Now being developed by (can hardly bring myself to type the name) Tes...urgh...coes, the bastards. lol.
> 
> The pipe across Harbour Road will be used to bring the majority of fill material into the site by sea, the site level to be raised to accommodate the development on the flood plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another part of the pipeline across the old Racal Electrical site to the main site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody humungous rectangular area sectioned off ready to raise the level for the foundations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed taking those pics, especially as I had some unwelcome looks by guys carrying clipboards. I almost felt like thumbing my nose at them but I restrained myself and just grinned instead. Bitter much? No more than the rest of Seaton residents! Nuff said.


----------



## mookster

628 Western Avenue, London. No other information than that and an old Exel Logistics poster inside. External stairs demolished after a squatter fell off the roof in 2003 so unfortunately only the basement and ground floor are accessible, and there is literally nothing inside except an impressive skate park built by kids, the still-wet beer spill, unused cigs and an unopened cereal bar says to me they were there the previous night!


----------



## The Archivist

I've enjoyed reading the minio-reports on this thread and thought it was about time I added my own. I find derelict houses on a weekly basis here in Wales and occasionally I get to stop and take a look:

*Esgair Hir, Morfa Bychan*
A small farm in the shadow of the huge mast on the way to/from Aberystwyth. Almost got stampeded by cows on the way here. Not much to see, but some interesting meat curing hooks in the kitchen. 





*Fronfelen, Rhydgaled*
Abandoned for rather obvious reasons (massive crack in the end wall). I'd have liked a shot of the front, but it's overlooked by an occupied house and a busy road















*Morfa Uchaf, Llanon*
Been driving past this place for about 5 years but haven't been able to stop due to it being on a bend of a very busy road. Last week I finally found a footpath nearby and fought through the nettles to get in. 










*Penglais Fach, Aberystwyth*
Farmhouse in the middle of Aberystwyth Golf Course. Sadly utterly trashed by local yobs and sporting some very dodgy floors. 










Thanks for reading, hope I've not bored you all _too_ much.


----------



## The_Revolution

A digger at night.
Dene quarry, Cromford, Derbyshire.


----------



## mookster

Abandoned pro-hobo trip to GE Thorn, due to the sheer amount of demolition going on on-site and workers camped out in caravans. Didn't want to have to dodge the diggers early in the morning.


----------



## MD

firewatch by M D Allen, on Flickr




Bricks by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## jjandellis

*Chippenham beautiful building*

I saw this peeping through the trees at me and dived in to take a peek,I didn't enter this as a full report as I didn't think I had enough photos or history, now I know I face a serious amount of *criticism* for that but I think its a beautiful building and worth having a look at, goodness knows what the future hold for it,Its next to the hospital and has a few nasty office type buildings around it. I am just about to go off on a walk around Scotland for the weekend so hopefully there will be some juicy stuff to share with you soon !!!!!


----------



## MD

deco1 by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## filmknight

*Weatherby Castle Obelisk*

Weatherby Castle is an Ironage Hillfort near Tolpuddle, Dorset. The Obelisk at the top was built by a landowner, Edmund Morton Pleydell, in 1761. This Folly would have been clearly visible from his home at Milborne House. 

I found this on one of my drives around dorset armed with a mapbook and a full tank of fuel! 




hosting images


----------



## krela

Filmknight I moved your post here because a single photo isn't really a [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]suitable location report[/ame].

Edit: Just to be a true pedant an obelisk couldn't really be considered a folly, if anything it's a sculpture. I'm so sad lol.


----------



## filmknight

No worries Krela. I didn't read the rules on posting properly so now I know.

I always thought a Folly was simply something that was built through frivolity without any real practical purpose or an extravagant ornamental feature that is above and beyond a normal 'garden' ornament.

Anyways, thanks for the update 

filmknight


----------



## krela

Actually thinking about it an obelisk is a monument not a sculpture, duh!

Really the definition of a folly is a building which serves no purpose other than to demonstrate wealth and extravagance - the word building being the key thing.


----------



## night crawler

highcannons said:


> One of those clip on ID thingies with a fancy card and your picture -say something to do with the press, or such and such research can help.....you can make ace ones on the pc! At least it gives a plausable story so things dont get silly......ooohh my secrets from a previous life...



I made a flickr Id card but you could try applying for a CSCS visitors card that way you can get on construction sites if you talk to the manager though you do need to be escorted round.


----------



## bunski

I love this thread Thompski, its a great idea for new members (like myself) to gain a bit of confidence in their research - if they are a novice to photography and/ surveying abandonned buildings.
Hoping it will still be open when I get round to posting my first pictures


----------



## lost




----------



## mookster

Where does that relate to?


----------



## lost

mookster said:


> Where does that relate to?



[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5056[/ame]


----------



## st33ly

Here's some randoms that i took in Birmingham last year (2010):

1. Custard Factory
2&3 Care home for the blind (I think)


----------



## mookster

Happy St. George's Day





Me and 3 others efforts in the middle of last night, including the ingenius usage of the broken door of an old electrical box and many cable ties. Visible to all travelling down the Oxford ring road towards Oxford from Bicester-way.

Me and Zotez went back this morning to take some photos, it was a stunning morning as well.


----------



## Landsker

Bryn Salem Chapel




Pulpit by Scottielew, on Flickr


----------



## TK421

RAF Driffield:






Kirkham Pirory:






Rievualx Abbey:


----------



## dobbo79

*RAF Driffield - April 2011*




On the Tiles by Dobbo79, on Flickr





For Rent by Dobbo79, on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote

Had these 2 on file for a while.It's an old stone crane that would have originally been used underground probably in this case in the Combe Down mines.It now lives in the grounds of a hotel on the outskirts of Bath,and the timber work is now slowly sadly rotting away


----------



## Derelict-UK

*Aircraft Winch, Rover, Longbridge*

Aircraft Winch, Rover, Longbridge.

Buried in the woods between the Flight Shed and the main factory is an aircraft winch that was used to winch up brand new Hurricanes made in East Works for World War 2, straight from the flight shed to the runway above (before the car factory was built, where it stands today).

You can just see the 2 wall sections of the winch, which are in line with the middle of the flight shed. Over time or on purpose, the earth has covered the rest of the winch up to the level above.

The mound of earth between the flight shed and the site above is still very steep.

I found 2 large satellite shaped discs on either side of it (named Colt?) and some old wooden fences that seemed to be used as an earth shield to stop any ground shifting.

There was suggestion of a winch room, but I could find no evidence of it, maybe it was under the shwubbery, but the dry conditions and dark night meant I was making such a racket in there, I had already out stayed my welcome.

If you watch this video, skip to 4 minutes & 30 seconds, you will see the winch in use...


[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vapEDE8jtzw[/nomedia]

Pics, just like Time Team, I have outlined the path of the winch so you can pick out the wall better...

You can see the wall backs on to the newer built Car Port style cover over the road at the back of the flight shed.






One of the 'Colt' Discs...






and the other, there is some kind of small wheeled axel in the foreground, and you can see the wooden wall earth fence type things...







Something different, but something I have been meaning to do for quite a while to tick off the Rover list.


----------



## Derelict-UK

*Dudley Train Tunnel*

Trains stopped running in 1993.


----------



## sYnc_below

Derelict-UK said:


> Trains stopped running in 1993.



Brilliantly lit


----------



## TK421

"Wormhole"


----------



## Foxylady

TK421 said:


> "Wormhole"...


LOL! Queue the Twilight Zone music...or should it be 'Sliders'!


----------



## TK421

Or even Star Trek mate


----------



## Foxylady

TK421 said:


> Or even Star Trek mate


Ah yes, especially Voyager. Hee.


----------



## The Archivist

Twitter is on an a mega go-slow and I'm in between projects so I thought I'd do something constructive instead and offload these here. 

*Former learning disabilities Hospital, somewhere in Sussex.*
Established in the 50s as a women-only sanitorium and closed in the early 1990s. The house is lived in by a caretaker but the grounds and outbuildings are all derelict. 






















*Hurstridge Products, Crowhurst, Surrey.*
Anyone here have a carphone? Or even remember carphones for that matter? This has now been demolished to make way for housing. 











*WWII(?) Radio Mast, Upper Hale, Surrey*
One of very few remaining wooden radio masts in the country. It's climbable, but I'm no climber. 





















Thanks for reading, 
A


----------



## mookster

Unfortunately a fail....this time.


----------



## Landsker

Whats left of a 16th century blockhouse




East Blockhouse Ruin by [Scott], on Flickr


----------



## UrbexHunter

"This thread is rubbish" - **** OFF!

Of course its a good idea! some locations are not possible to photograph fully, and threads with only one or two photographs are usually moved to the pit. This fills the gap for one pic wonders and should stay.

Well, thats what I think anyway.


----------



## themousepolice

*some should ofs, some fails some futures*

thanks to thompski here are a few on the radar or turnabouts

the 'famed' LALLANS FLOUR MILL



100_2745 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

THE MIDLAND TAVERN. Nechells Birmingham




100_2750 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

THE MOBY DICK. semi famous public house, sadly no longer. EASTSIDE, BIRMINGHAM



100_2759 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

HALL END JCT MIDLAND RAILWAY remains of footbridge



100_2877 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2878 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

THE PHEONIX INN. ROTHERHAM. (formerly THE GREAT CENTRAL RAILWAY HOTEL)



100_2950 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

HAMS HALL public footpath underpass. warwickshire



100_2879 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

LEYLAND DAF VANS PLANT. washwood heath, Birmingham (taken from passing train)



100_2884 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the back of LDV factory, once again taken from a passing train.. be quick they are knocking it down. had 3 attempts to access this place, all ended in failure and high security



100_2885 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

AVENUE COLLIERY ground frame, Chesterfield.



100_2954 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

AVENUE disused frame again. (MIDLAND RAILWAY design) in the rain



100_2953 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

bits and bobs really, feel free to jump in if they are near you. small things not worth a seperate post.(LDV factory excepted) good luck everyone.


----------



## oldscrote

A 150 year old crane on the Dundas wharf on the Kennet and Avon canal.A grade 2 listed structure it's slowly being cosmetically restored{well a lick of paint anyway}

1




2




3




4




5




6


----------



## Pincheck

borders choochoo tunnel




raw power




dial a fob


----------



## Foxylady

*Lyme Regis*

Nothing brilliant, but one of a flax drying tower. That's all I know about it. It can't be accessed as it appears to be in someone's garden which is enclosed by buildings all around. This was the nearest I could get.






And some from a live, working flour mill.


----------



## PaulPowers

*Just a spot I had a quick scout around before heading in this weekend*


----------



## highcannons

*DELABOLE Railway Remains*

Another Beeching Mad Axeman thing.....not a lot left but her is a few bits....

Plastic crate amongst the undergrowth of building remains....and I thought they just did beer!
Spiders name is Incy Wincy..





This is right next to where the line was......signal box?





And the remains of a level crossing gate now firmly part of the hedgerow




Thanks


----------



## highcannons

*CLITTERS FARM(S), Bodmin Moor*

Found after a long walk but all boarded up....

Possiblt the first Clitters farm - medievel I think and just behind the current one





Sad to find this all tightly boarded up....but that's the way it goes




Thanks


----------



## themousepolice

*semi viewed*

i know Thomo said keep it to one or two pics but here is a group of semi explored or places


first up is one these concrete pill box war time Burton stop line thingys which float some peoples boat.



100_3195 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

this single on hasnt appeared on here before and can not be seen on google maps as its covered by trees and is situated on the Fradley & Coventry Canal at a place called Hopwas Woods near Tamworth



100_3196 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the woods are owned by the MOD and used by the troops at Wittington Barracks and they have manouvers there from time to time



100_3198 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

this is the dorr to a closed down and left alone pub in Tamworth that was shut a few years back after a cannabis farm was discovered on the site



100_3187 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

this is an old manufactoring factory in Ladywood Birmingham thjat was empty for years and its my own fault for not checking it out sooner because when i did i came accross a 1000 mats on the floor and strange writting on the wall...........



100_3207 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

should recognised the clues as it is now a mosque. now ive nothing against religon but i wasnt very keen on being chased out of there at a full sprint. (the persuers only stopped when i crossed the road and upon glancing back i noticed they had stopped chasing me as they had no shoes on) picture taken from a passing train



100_3208 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

keep searching guys. finding a new site 'never been done before' can be quite rewarding


----------



## st33ly

keep searching guys. finding a new site 'never been done before' can be quite rewarding[/QUOTE]

Yea and there's lots in Birmingham that are just waiting to be found.


----------



## MD

I cant tell you whats inside 




secret by M D Allen, on Flickr

​


----------



## Acebikerchick

I love this thread. Would like to see a proper thread though and some more photos of some of the places on here. Fab.
Heres my 3. St Marys Church in Chapeltown, Leeds. Cant get in.... As yet!!!!!


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## PaulPowers

*a couple more from Buxton Uni*


----------



## DigitalNoise

Not worthy of a thread itself, I thought I'd put up a few shots of the hard work that's been going on up at RAF Llanberis...





A nice shiny new door, looking brand spanking new...





Oh, maybe not!




However, the emergency escape tunnel is firmly sealed as is the other entrance from the 'tank'.

I must admit I was shocked to see this, especially as the work was only done last week was it not?


----------



## Acebikerchick

Unloved, boarded up and sad.....


----------



## highcannons

*Davidstow Holy Well*

Hi all, here's something you would not normally see up country. Dunno if it's pure derelict places but the lawn hasn't been cut for a while!

















Thanks. Good thread this ennit?


----------



## PaulPowers

*Path ways*


----------



## themousepolice

*whats going on in Derby ?*

alot of DP searchers in the Derby region i see, so why no reports on these places ? or alot of others in the city?

ive tried the Rolls Royce labs but got uncerimoniously thrown out 2 years ago. took these while toottling through. all just north of Peartree near the old Baseball ground and look primed. anyone ?

ROLLS ROYCE RESEARCH LABORATORY



100_3255 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

EWARTS CHAINBELTS



100_3257 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

AND NEXT DOOR TO EWARTS CHAINBELTS



100_3256 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Paid a flying visit back to good old Water Eaton today and was shocked at how badly a battering it has had recently presumably by the same muppets. Someone piled up all sorts of crap on the second from top floor on the wooden hatch, set fire to it and the whole lot fell right through the building through the hatch holes landing in a pile on the ground floor. The water in the basement has reached halfway up the staircase leading down into it as well but luckily the pipe seems to have been turned off, unless it itself has been covered by water now. Also some muppet removed the top of the second, smaller pipe on the roof and lobbed it off the side along with most of the rubble and loose metal off the top floor.


----------



## imyimyimy

*@themousepolice*, i've seen that as you go past on the train to derby from burton.. I did ponder if you could stroll in casually for a goose!.. 

I forgot to add this photo, when i tried to explore Derby GNR warehouse, shame it was a fail that i couldnt get in 

A nifty panomatic view


----------



## themousepolice

imyimyimy said:


> *@themousepolice*, i've seen that as you go past on the train to derby from burton.. I did ponder if you could stroll in casually for a goose!..
> 
> I forgot to add this photo, when i tried to explore Derby GNR warehouse, shame it was a fail that i couldnt get in
> 
> A nifty panomatic view



hi. yes i drive on that route alot........ god help me......... most of my searches come from places spotted while driving locomotives and Derby seems to be full of them. once i find the location of the warehouse i can give it a go.

the old Rolls Royce labs are very tantilising. about 60 % of it is moth-balled and the rest rented out to individual companies and i really want to go back so i can combine visits. (like a fool i spent too much time dodging the cameras only to walk straight into an employee... he wasnt very happy)

anything is better than field walking for pill boxes right ?


----------



## imyimyimy

themousepolice said:


> hi. yes i drive on that route alot........ god help me......... most of my searches come from places spotted while driving locomotives and Derby seems to be full of them. once i find the location of the warehouse i can give it a go.
> 
> the old Rolls Royce labs are very tantilising. about 60 % of it is moth-balled and the rest rented out to individual companies and i really want to go back so i can combine visits. (like a fool i spent too much time dodging the cameras only to walk straight into an employee... he wasnt very happy)
> 
> anything is better than field walking for pill boxes right ?



haha, yeah.. unless your harry potter with an invisibility cloak.. then everything is fine (mischief managed) Sorry went to see harry potter finale today  .. I guess 60% is better than 0% perhaps?.. research always comes first though, There are a few places i still need to explore in good ol derby and swad..

Oh and yes Pill boxes aren't really my taste, maybe coz they remind of me how i had to take pills after every meal in my yout..


----------



## PaulPowers

*A slightly tweaked picture of Buxton culvert*


----------



## PaulPowers

*‎50 metres under ground, the step is the least of your worries*


----------



## The_Revolution

PaulPowers said:


> ‎50 metres under ground, the step is the least of your worries



No, the biggest worry is that your torch batteries will expire while you are down there 





And something from the usual suspect in Derby.... The GNR Warehouse (which has been set on fire yet again).


----------



## PaulPowers

Is that Middletons favourite mine?

Found this while walking around in a quarry


----------



## mookster

Few from a very limited visit to Dunloe Lodge near Maidenhead, owing to the lack of any and all floors except one spot in the entrance hall and the brick floor of the boiler room!It had a spectacularly bad structural crack in the right hand side of the building as well, about an inch wide going from floor to ceiling!





You can't quite tell from this angle but the large bit of charred wood going through the middle of the photo is actually the edge of a chunk of floor about 10ft square, balanced precariously on the top of a wall!


----------



## DrThompson

mookster said:


> Few from a very limited visit to Dunloe Lodge near Maidenhead, owing to the lack of any and all floors except one spot in the entrance hall and the brick floor of the boiler room!It had a spectacularly bad structural crack in the right hand side of the building as well, about an inch wide going from floor to ceiling!



Great pictures chap.


----------



## DrThompson

*Urban regeneration*

You would think that this was in run down part of the outskirts of town, but it in fact it's right at heart of town about 100 yards from the main shopping centre. It must have a lucky charm because whilst the whole area has succumbed to major regeneration, somehow V. Norris the drapery has escaped the cull, as has ABC cabs next door (six-digit phone number with no prefix). 

It's in a pretty advanced state of decay, so much so that practically only the facade remains, along with a portion of the upstairs building, which I do not have a scooby how to access. It would be nice to see the building restored, if only just to preserve the signage.




15072011288 by wrecker649, on Flickr




15072011289 by wrecker649, on Flickr


----------



## MD

A 303 so im told  



Bullet by M D Allen, on Flickr






Thorn by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## themousepolice

*Westerleigh M4 chim*

another place that looked great from a far only to be small upon inspection.

situated right next to the M4 at Westerleigh east of Bristol. also near a cycle path which was the LMS railway route tin Bristol i believe it was part of brick kiln. also added a water treatment plant i found in the area




100_3339 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3340 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3201 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## Allstar#500

Something a bit more light hearted, had good fun here!




Radio Urbex, 99.9FM by jamesstokes45, on Flickr


----------



## MD

Bar by M D Allen, on Flickr




bones by M D Allen, on Flickr
Not Mr Bones


----------



## Foxylady

This is an odd one. I was trawling through a huge amount of negatives when I came across some pics of this boarded-up building. I've no idea what it was or where it was, but I think I've narrowed it down to Stourbridge in Worcs. They were taken on an instamatic, which was a sod to scan, lol, and I apologise for the bad quality. Not sure when they were taken, but I'd guess during the early 1970's. Urbexer in the making! 






Just two out of the set, but these were the best, believe it or not.


----------



## mookster

Pillbox in Kidlington near Oxford, taken from across the canal.


----------



## PaulPowers

*like Craig David would say...*


----------



## RichardB

This flat in Crieff has become a bit of a tourist attraction.




DSC_7811 by RichardB5, on Flickr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-14329692

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-13681604


----------



## mookster

Some more randoms from today, I was leant a Canon EOS 550D, and now I want one very, very badly.


----------



## audi-adam

some fairly recent ones from culmhead 











had to laugh at that one !!


----------



## Foxylady

*Charmouth, Dorset*

Some WW2 beach defence remains alongside the River Char near to the sea mouth.






Just a bit further up from these babies, which I recently revisited.


----------



## PaulPowers

*one for you ghost lovers*

No photoshop or camera tricks
Taken in an old prison






Personally I don't believe in ghosts, ghouls or spirits so there is a rational explanation


----------



## Acebikerchick

RichardB said:


> This flat in Crieff has become a bit of a tourist attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_7811 by RichardB5, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-14329692
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-13681604




My god thats brilliant.....


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## highcannons

Foxylady said:


> Some WW2 beach defence remains alongside the River Char near to the sea mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit further up from these babies, which I recently revisited.



Lymne Regis just up the road was the westerly limit of the first area of beach head in Operation Sealion.


----------



## PaulPowers

*Errwood reservoir outflow*






Click for massive


----------



## Pincheck

fun and power Games


----------



## TK421

Castle:





Tunnel:





Kiln:





Stairs:


----------



## Acebikerchick

Stairs leading to nowhere...






RH Bruce, a rather famous old mill used for film shoots and totally innaccessable...


----------



## Bluedragon

IMAG0759 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
Tractor tail lamp




IMAG0754 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
Tractors "dashboard"




IMAG0746 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr





IMAG0738 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Circular saws




IMAG0734 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Unknown machine

Taken from an unused farm near morpeth, the pics from the house were way to dark to make out, will have to visit again earlier in the day.


----------



## jamesramone

PaulPowers said:


> No photoshop or camera tricks
> Taken in an old prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't believe in ghosts, ghouls or spirits so there is a rational explanation



That would be Dick Turpins gaol cell at York Castle Museum. They have a video projected on to the wall.


----------



## PaulPowers

jamesramone said:


> That would be Dick Turpins gaol cell at York Castle Museum. They have a video projected on to the wall.



 I was well impressed at the cells


----------



## TK421

Pincheck, that second photo with the light streaming through the windows is excellent!.

A few from me of Tadcaster viaduct:


----------



## Silent Hill

Nurses Quarters. North Wales Hospital. Denbigh.






And the beautiful old girl herself 






​


----------



## jamesramone

PaulPowers said:


> I was well impressed at the cells



Me too, very interesting visit !


----------



## UrbanX

Been a long day...


----------



## audi-adam

id say this fellas been here a while ......


----------



## Bluedragon

IMAG0845 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Inspection hatch for the chimney at St Georges, Morpeth (the boiler house)




IMAG0844 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
The chimney itself.

Then behind the chimney was this rather odd looking contraption.. ideas anyone?




IMAG0843 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



IMAG0842 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



IMAG0840 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



IMAG0841 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Silent Hill

Tha can't beat a reet good Yorkshire Mill 

















​


----------



## MD

suits you sir  by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers

*Gifs*


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Foxylady

Bit of a surprise find on a walkabout with my camera the other day. A former care home left empty. No interior pics, though I managed to get through a hedge to the rear garden and peek through the windows. No pics as, to be honest, it was really boring inside. Some nice exterior features though.


----------



## mookster

Various offcuts from the big Roadtrip...


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## RichardB

Forthar Limeworks tramway tunnel in Fife. Thousands of people drive over this daily.




DSC_8326 by RichardB5, on Flickr




DSC_8314 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Happyshopper

Malvenbury Care Home 



 . 













 . 

​Six images isn't worth a report


----------



## PaulPowers

Harper Hill uni (now flat)






Above the Errwood overflow


----------



## Pincheck

like the dark


----------



## UEP-Wales

A few of my pics:





Flooded Swimming Pool Room - House in Porthcawl





Number 2 Pool Ball from The Brewery St Athan





Stunning towers at Talgarth





Inside Talgarth Hospital (1)





Inside Talgarth Hospital (2)​
Hope you liked them!


----------



## TK421

Greetings carbon based life forms 

Yesterday Dobbo and I ventured out on what can only be described as an *"epic Dobbo and TK day of fail"* Having failed to get into Eastmoor Reformatory School we headed to High Royds, and were quickly spotted by security who were nice, and then we tried Murphy's Machines, which had just been nailed shut.

Somedays you wish you hadn't really bothered! Although it was good to finally see High Royds in all its finery. Anyhow, here are a few shots of vague exploration, with a whiff of fail, and a pinch of apathy:

Holly at High Royds:





The dictonary definition of a feckin large boulder:





Behemoth in the mist:





Eastmoor Naughty boys school chapel:





Eastmoor shored up:





And finally to round off your 3 course meal of fail, here is a bit of Murphy's






nob:





I promise to do better next time.

Ian


----------



## Urban Witness

*Night Photos From Doncaster*


----------



## Happyshopper

Just off Brick Lane, London.​


----------



## TranKmasT

Thanks a corker Jim.


----------



## possessed

*One from me...*

The message in the graffiti in Nottingham Odeon is true 




I think applies to a lot of the former urbex sites that now lie in the dust


----------



## KingRat

*See Hotel Templin*

I hope you don't mind but I've been bursting to put a few of these up. See Hotel Templin - our East German retreat on our last trip. It's a gem it really is. To say the locals are ..... um ...... East German would be an understatement. Lots of ladies in their mid 50's with exceptionally efficient hair cuts and the men ...... never have I seen so many moustaches and mullets in one place. As for their attire - Lilli put it perfectly "OMFGG, someone had a friend in the West, he's wearing a care package"! Anyway, enough about the people, just a few from the hotel:





















Thanks for looking and if you ever get a chance GO


----------



## lilli

Just a few from me of the very cool See Hotel Templin


----------



## Faing

in castle near our house,think i post it before apologys if i did it


----------



## nelly

Allstar#500 said:


> Something a bit more light hearted, had good fun here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Urbex, 99.9FM by jamesstokes45, on Flickr



Nice stuff mate, there wasn't much left in that studio when we visited last week


----------



## mookster

Some photos from an 'out-of-hours' visit to the man-made caves in Reigate

Permission visit, the place is secure and alarmed to high heaven. They open for four days a year but my mate had a contact on the 'inside' so we got in alone...

































More pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157628165925015


----------



## Pincheck

Coastal gun battery emplacement


----------



## PaulPowers

*Been out popping lids*

This sexy little culvert killed my wireless remote


----------



## Faing

abandoned track


----------



## phill.d

Apocolypse by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## RichardB

Craigtoun Hospital. An old favourite from a few years ago, now undergoing conversion and festooned with cameras.




DSC_8729 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

RichardB said:


> Craigtoun Hospital. An old favourite from a few years ago, now undergoing conversion and festooned with cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_8729 by RichardB5, on Flickr



glad to hear its still being saved hopefully the interior will be preserved


----------



## night crawler

This will sadden a few people, the Water Tower at Fairmile being demolished.


----------



## RichardB

A Scottish School getting the damn good demolishing it richly deserves. Where were you 31 years ago Mr Skene? (answer- in there)




DSC_8804 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady

RichardB said:


> A Scottish School getting the damn good demolishing it richly deserves.


I take it that you don't have happy thoughts about your schooldays then Richard!


----------



## cogito

One from the summer


----------



## pumice

cogito said:


> One from the summer



Nice, very nice!!!!


----------



## RichardB

Foxylady said:


> I take it that you don't have happy thoughts about your schooldays then Richard!



I was seriously considering offering to work on the demo for nothing. Judging by the noises coming from Mr Galloway's office today there are already a few FPs working on it.

I used to take woodworm in and release them, so I've done my bit.


----------



## PaulPowers

Sunrise over the Goyt Valley, shortly before vanishing underground


----------



## highcannons

*RAF Davidstow missed bit 1*

Davidstow Airfield, Cornwall.
There is plenty of takes on Davidstow, but in all the reports there are two areas that have been missed (I think). This is one, alongside the A395 Launceston road.







I expect I will get round to the other area eventually!


----------



## PaulPowers

decided to drop into an old friend today




Holme Bank Chirt Mine


----------



## zimbob

A couple from Victoria Power Station, Kirkcaldy  Unfortunately none from the main (and best) part of the building, as I was so _rudely_ interrupted 





















Plenty of natural decay in here, and only the one spot a bit 'chavved' 
​


----------



## RichardB

It looks a lot more interesting inside than I expected it to, especially if this isn't even the best bit.  Was the rude interruption related to your light painting?


----------



## zimbob

RichardB said:


> It looks a lot more interesting inside than I expected it to, especially if this isn't even the best bit.  Was the rude interruption related to your light painting?



Indeed it was  

I was pleased at how untouched it was inside, and there were a few interesting bits, even without seeing the main hall


----------



## chizyramone

The St Twynnells ROTOR robot fella







This little fecker scared the bejesus out of me until I grew some and pointed my torch straight at him and realised............








It's just an electrical transformer thing and not a "Transformer(s), Robots in disguise".


----------



## Landsker

The good ol robot!


----------



## cogito

One of about 9000 mills we did in the summer


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## RichardB

An eel trap near Lindores in Fife. No eels today though.




P1020722 by RichardB5, on Flickr




P1020709 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

Sad really


----------



## PaulPowers

Fungi to be around 






I'm not sorry for the punnage


----------



## KingRat

External door to a Soviet (NBC proof) bunker complex


----------



## Flexible

*Remnants of Cilely Colliery, South Wales.*

This place is less than a mile from where I live, and there's so little to see I didn't think it was worth a report. But anyway, the colliery was opened in 1872 by coal magnate David Davies and at the turn of the last century there were over 800 miners working their bollocks off to produce steam and house coal. It was closed by the NCB in 1950.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## phill.d

Into the eye of the Jackal i say KABOOM! by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers

I think I'm turning into a Morlock

A couple from Holme bank mine


----------



## mookster

Oxford Railway Swingbridge by night. No tripod so had to improvise using bits of the infrastructure. I'll probably go back in the day at some point and get some detail shots as it's quite an impressive thing left slowly rusting away sandwiched between a new housing development, a railway bridge and the river.


----------



## RichardB

Railway bridge with a whiff of folly about it. It's one of the entrances to Guthrie Castle near Friockheim in Angus. I think it's the most elaborate short railway bridge I've ever seen, I'd love to see a picture of it with a train crossing.





DSC_9236 by RichardB5, on Flickr




DSC_9242 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## Flexible

Superb shot.


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy

Some nice pictures in here that I wont be able to live up to with these (they're all old ones)

These were from a small factory thing I visited with a friend during a brief trip to Cardiff last year - couldn't get into the main building and there was Secca just around the corner so got a few small shots and left - interesting place though, looked like the main section had been burned out


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy

Oh and here's some old fireplaces near my college


----------



## oldscrote

This poor pillbox outside main west at Monkton Farleigh has been painted a particularly hideous shade of green.Is there no way we can stop our heritage being desecrated in this way?


----------



## phill.d

It's cold in and out!  by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck

phill.d said:


> It's cold in and out!  by phill.d, on Flickr



Well shut the bloody window


----------



## fazerdude

ashless said:


> Kaputnik "havin' it laaaarge" at RAF Stenigot





cool like to visit here


----------



## seank1200s

Love the last pic, very sinister....


----------



## shakey

*Picture*

Took this on Saturday inside an old Railway wagon at Didcot Railway Centre.Couldn't resist to post it! I feel proud 






Oh and it was taken on my phone 

Shakey


----------



## Dark Descent

DSC04904 by dansnaith, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales

A couple from me:




Cardiff Bay Twilight by Urbex-SW Photography, on Flickr




Cardiff Bay Twilight by Urbex-SW Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## oldscrote

very nice picture Shakey
I reckon tho that poor old Seahorse is probably muttering under his breath 'that should have gone in the general urbex photos thread'

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21762[/ame]


----------



## RichardB

oldscrote said:


> very nice picture Shakey
> I reckon tho that poor old Seahorse is probably muttering under his breath 'that should have gone in the general urbex photos thread'
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21762



It should, and it has now.  (it's a couple of posts up because moved posts are automatically positioned according to post time).

Here's one from me. There was once a racecourse on the site of the Quaker/Scott's Porage Oats factory just outside Cupar. This stand is all that remains. You can just see where the steps to the upper level were.




P1040386 by RichardB5, on Flickr


----------



## highcannons

*Castle an Dinas Wolfram Mine, Cornwall. *


----------



## MD

main gates now just a memory  by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## highcannons

MD said:


> main gates now just a memory  by M D Allen, on Flickr​




Like that mate, nice one..


----------



## UEP-Wales

Paper Mill Tower by Urbex-SW Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## UEP-Wales




----------



## UEP-Wales

*Derelict Train Station - Aberdare*


----------



## Silent Hill

I did exactly what it said on the tin


----------



## Norfolkbloke

Oh how I would have loved to have a good explore of this place, seen enroute back from a visit to north norfolk so only had the opportunity to take a couple of quick snaps from the car!!

NB


----------



## MD

took this on a 70 year old rolliecord using film that expired in 1978 



span by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill

Up in the rafters


----------



## MD

That Is nice 
Great shot


----------



## kellisurbex

'Eddie's Hut', Mid Wales


----------



## MD

pipes by M D Allen, on Flickr





fisheye on full frame by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill

Nice shots there bud


----------



## UEP-Wales

Thread coming soon but thought I would share this now!


----------



## Steve18021991

I have a few photographs from the olympic park in 2006. Not sure they would be any interest considering they are 6 years old.


----------



## UEP-Wales

*Site M*

Two photographs for you from one of a few hospitals in South Wales that is currently derelict. This was a personal visit for me as it's a site that holds many family memories. 









Thank you to UrbanX for his kind assistance in obtaining paperwork about this hospital. It has meant alot to my family to see the information about this site.


----------



## UEP-Wales




----------



## UrbanX

Blimey, your photography has improved Soooo much, so quickly! Love it!


----------



## UEP-Wales

UrbanX said:


> Blimey, your photography has improved Soooo much, so quickly! Love it!



Thanks mate! I've gone through a few different styles and made some massive cock ups over the past few months but all trial and error... mainly just seeing other photographs on here has given me inspiration to get my butt out there and practice


----------



## Silent Hill

The endless corridors of Nocton Hall.


----------



## jfrsteve

a couple from haddo house in aberdeenshire



IMG_0823 by jfr420, on Flickr




IMG_0837 by jfr420, on Flickr




IMG_0822 by jfr420, on Flickr




IMG_0838 by jfr420, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales

Up close and personal with the Billy Banks Demolition Monster!


----------



## Pincheck

snap inside the kip




in the beginning 




after 2 weeks


----------



## snkfilms

MD said:


> took this on a 70 year old rolliecord using film that expired in 1978
> 
> 
> 
> span by M D Allen, on Flickr



WOW! how did you get your hands on such out of date film!?


----------



## PaulPowers

I don't normally play about with post processing but decided to give it a shoot


----------



## MD

Steve18021991 said:


> I have a few photographs from the olympic park in 2006. Not sure they would be any interest considering they are 6 years old.



get then up mate ")


----------



## MD

snkfilms said:


> WOW! how did you get your hands on such out of date film!?



they are my girlfriends dads she has more in the loft


----------



## MD

Smile



pile-of-skulls by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers

MD said:


> Smile
> 
> 
> 
> pile-of-skulls by M D Allen, on Flickr



I can't wait to get under Paris


----------



## oldscrote

PaulPowers said:


> I can't wait to get under Paris



you don't need to go to Paris 

http://www.stleonardschurchhythekent.org/History/HouseofBones.html


----------



## PaulPowers

oldscrote said:


> you don't need to go to Paris
> 
> http://www.stleonardschurchhythekent.org/History/HouseofBones.html



Not quite the catas


----------



## Silent Hill

Capturing the moment.... St Johns Asylum.


----------



## mookster

My first adventures in film, various places I've been this year. Plus rubbish scanner.


----------



## PaulPowers

Hyde Falls while I was setting up and testing the lighting


----------



## PaulPowers

a tighter crop of a pic from the Medlock Culvert


----------



## Lucky Pants

*Lancashire Manor.*

















​


----------



## UEP-Wales

What prat put a QR Code thingy up there! Wasn't there the other day...


----------



## Lucky Pants

Urbex-SW said:


> What prat put a QR Code thingy up there! Wasn't there the other day...



There where a few dotted about the place when we went maybe i should edit the pic and blur it out .

Doin it now .


----------



## Ninja Kitten

brilliant images luckypants...


----------



## PaulPowers

I'll post a report once I finish exploring the site


----------



## KingRat

Coming soon(ish)


----------



## nelly

Urbex-SW said:


> What prat put a QR Code thingy up there! Wasn't there the other day...



Now, I don't see this, has it been edited out?


----------



## UEP-Wales

nelly said:


> Now, I don't see this, has it been edited out?



Yes blurred out now mate...


----------



## UEP-Wales

Do I even need to say where this was taken?


----------



## cogito

"I need to pick your brains a moment..."






Sliced and pickled. Mmm.


----------



## PaulPowers

Twemlow Fuel Depot


----------



## imyimyimy

cogito said:


> "I need to pick your brains a moment..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced and pickled. Mmm.



"looks like love at 1st sight"! (sorry had to)


----------



## TeeJF

*Tesco trolleys get everywhere...*

Did you know they had Tesco trolleys in WW2? It's true, here's the evidence as seen in the Maginot Line last week...


----------



## KingRat

I know the forum rules say no vehicles etc, but hey, rules are made to be broken right?


----------



## UEP-Wales

KingRat said:


> I know the forum rules say no vehicles etc, but hey, rules are made to be broken right?



Nice pic  The rules about vehicles are in regards to threads that have majority of or nothing but vehicles.


----------



## krela

KingRat said:


> I know the forum rules say no vehicles etc, but hey, rules are made to be broken right?



Taking the piss much?


----------



## Bones out

Panno....




Always satisfying on the way out! As you do


----------



## NitroNinja

PaulPowers said:


> I'll post a report once I finish exploring the site



i look forward to seeing this one my dad had screeners and crushers..mega machins


----------



## Silent Hill

The Passage Of Time





​


----------



## davehare

*Apple Valley, California*

Taken in Apple Valley, California. A dried out lake bed.


----------



## PaulPowers

Rhydt Defences


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## TK421

Hull





South Milford





Wistow





Gascoigne Wood:


----------



## PaulPowers

From Taxel Lodge


----------



## Bones out

^^^^ Thats nice that is Paul ^^^^


----------



## TK421

Derelict church, Wharram Percy:





Wharram chalk quarry buildings:





North portal of Burdale tunnel:


----------



## UEP-Wales

*Ruperra Castle, South Wales*


----------



## Beaver

Grade 2 Listed Building. My Grandad, Great Grandad and Great Great Grandad worked there back to the 1930's




Old Works by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers

Buxton Falls

A shitty little culvert with a good looking outfall


----------



## techmylife

*Folkestone Harbour Station*

*Folkestone Harbour Station at night*​_before security removed me!​_



Dead end of the line by techmylife, on Flickr





Disconcerting by techmylife, on Flickr





Harbouring the unknown by techmylife, on Flickr​


----------



## Boatbird

Gosh, some lovely shots on here, heres a couple of mine 






This is a HSL (Harbour Steam Launch) rotting ashore in Cyprus.

Following shots are from our recent trip to Barbados, some teasers before I post reports (once I figure out how to do that!) and some randoms. Hope they're ok!
















Not as arty as some tho.... worried now!


----------



## night crawler

Looking forward to more Boatbird


----------



## Boatbird

Like this one? Report to come soon on this location!


----------



## Beaver

Dials by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




National Engine by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




National Engine by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




No way in, or is there by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boatbird

Another teaser shot of a location that has THE COOLEST GPS co-ords ever!


----------



## Landsker

A Flooded Manway in a Slate Mine somewhere in Wales.


----------



## Pincheck

Just so people now what the Gartlock tower Views look like 

At night and in the snow after bailing quickly from the previous place 2008 




The hall and villa's 




Morning 2009




opposite Tower




The Chimney that fell through the roof at that end a few years ago suspect due to heavy snow 




the tower threatening to drop through the centre of the hall now


----------



## TK421

Goodbye BOCM:


----------



## mookster

Few from Fosters yesterday, my mate had wanted to see it for ages so I gladly returned.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Very nice! This place has been on the list for a while but never get around to it!


----------



## mookster

It's a great mill, dodgy floors and wonderful light through the opaque window coverings.

Few film shots from my last roll, Standish Hospital and Foster Bros.


----------



## Boatbird

A very young Grade A listed building


----------



## Pincheck

Boatbird said:


> A very young Grade A listed building



Yes a bit of a strange one but still worth the look


----------



## Boatbird

And when you kick yourself for only having crappy phone with you...


----------



## Beaver

Tunnel by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Tunnels by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boatbird

Reflector attached to random bridge


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## perjury saint

*Trashed!!*


----------



## BahrainPete

Wistow Mine, North Yorks


----------



## Beaver

Tile Factory




Hut by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Bridge by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## UEP-Wales




----------



## MD

that time of year again  







rooftopage by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## Fury161

I think it's a great idear, but just don't think the shots of the red arrows are needed on here, how can you call them derelict.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Fury161 said:


> I think it's a great idear, but just don't think the shots of the red arrows are needed on here, how can you call them derelict.



Red arrows? Im lost...


----------



## Fury161

On page one Urbex-SW half-way down the page matey


----------



## krela

Wow, you criticise a 3 year old post, a post that does contain dereliction, and a single post in a thread 27 pages long at that. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Fury161

i never criticised the post! was only talking about the red arrows photo's, not the post, i think the rest is great.

I do get a bit carried away on here sometimes, there just so much amazing stuff. ie photo's and history that i did not notice the 27 pages,lol

it's all stunning,


----------



## UEP-Wales

Moving on...


----------



## Pincheck

Randomised


----------



## UEP-Wales

Just a couple of shots taken from my latest toy, a Canon EOS 300n Film SLR


----------



## UrbanX

Love 'em! Fantastic shots dude!


----------



## UEP-Wales

*The De-Constructed Dryer*


----------



## Faing

*Room with a view*


----------



## PaulPowers

Merlin's Mine


----------



## cogito

Portsmouth Naval Memorial


----------



## dangerous dave

Urbex-SW said:


> *The De-Constructed Dryer*



Thats a bed pan muncher not a dryer


----------



## UEP-Wales

dangerous dave said:


> Thats a bed pan muncher not a dryer



Oh really?! Cheers for that, I didn't stop to read things so just took it as a dryer lol!


----------



## cogito

And the view from Portsmouth Naval Memorial


----------



## PaulPowers

In a reservoir outfall today and felt a large gust of wind followed a noise that sounded like the world was coming to and end






I started walking backwards waiting for the water and managed to get one pic just as it started coming down

I then ran like usain bolt and got the fuck out


----------



## The Archivist

Unfinished Bunker 'S' by Broomwicks, on Flickr


----------



## perjury saint

*THE GYPSIES TENT INN​*


----------



## TranKmasT

​


----------



## UEP-Wales

Portraits @ The White Cross House


----------



## Silent Hill

The grand old girl of Denbigh.

In my opinion, one of the most aesthetically pleasing buildings I have ever encountered


----------



## UEP-Wales

Now that there is a post card shot!


----------



## Silent Hill

The Nurses Quarters.

North Wales Hospital. Denbigh.


----------



## Silent Hill

Urbex-SW said:


> Now that there is a post card shot!



Cheers bud. Elwyn the bearded one passed us during our shoot! Fortunately he didn't stop, which I found rather surprising


----------



## Silent Hill

"Banged Up In Denbigh" 

This was the pathetic attempt, by that hideous team that goes by the name of Most Haunted, in trying to create a padded cell for their visit to the Asylum. What a complete sham that was 

I couldn't resist the urge though


----------



## Mars Lander

wow you have some excellent shots of this place, like you say of the building itself is magnificent and imposing


----------



## Nobody.

Thought it might be about time I posted up a few here so people know my style





















Has anyone got any idea what the last picture is as its some sort of decompression room but I just call it the U-Boat in the cellar

also more here http://www.facebook.com/Nobodyonhere


----------



## UrbanX

That first one is beautiful mate. The last one doen't count because it's in your dungeon  
Awesome shots dude, you should post more often!


----------



## TeeJF

Nobody. said:


> Has anyone got any idea what the last picture is as its some sort of decompression room but I just call it the U-Boat in the cellar



It has the look of a recompression chamber for hyperbaric medicine. Was this shot taken in an abandoned hospital facility? Some time ago I remember reading that there is some sort of therapeutic effect for some conditions of being put under higher than atmospheric pressure and breathing gas mixes with great than normal o2 concentrations. It does not look like a diver's recompression chamber as it doesn't look like it's designed for the much higher pressures used in such situations.

Just my three penneth.

PS... please note - REcompression chamber... the well known term "decompression chamber" is a misnomer as the chambers above water used to raise pressure higher than atmospheric are known with the suffix re and not de. I only mention this incase someone with their PC head on corrects me! Personally I always call them all decompression chambers cos I'm a Jack Custard fan!


----------



## Sshhhh...

Spiral Architect said:


> The grand old girl of Denbigh.
> 
> In my opinion, one of the most aesthetically pleasing buildings I have ever encountered



I agree! When Ive seen her from a distance beyond the fields, she looks so magnificent. Sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## Sshhhh...

Spiral Architect said:


> "Banged Up In Denbigh"
> 
> This was the pathetic attempt, by that hideous team that goes by the name of Most Haunted, in trying to create a padded cell for their visit to the Asylum. What a complete sham that was
> 
> I couldn't resist the urge though



Have you seen what they have done in the staff building too?


----------



## Nobody.

TeeJF said:


> It has the look of a recompression chamber for hyperbaric medicine. Was this shot taken in an abandoned hospital facility? Some time ago I remember reading that there is some sort of therapeutic effect for some conditions of being put under higher than atmospheric pressure and breathing gas mixes with great than normal o2 concentrations. It does not look like a diver's recompression chamber as it doesn't look like it's designed for the much higher pressures used in such situations.
> 
> Just my three penneth.
> 
> PS... please note - REcompression chamber... the well known term "decompression chamber" is a misnomer as the chambers above water used to raise pressure higher than atmospheric are known with the suffix re and not de. I only mention this incase someone with their PC head on corrects me! Personally I always call them all decompression chambers cos I'm a Jack Custard fan!



well that sounds about right to me (but I'm not a Doctor) as its in a recently closed hospital in the former east Berlin that tried to heal people naturally I think but this is the only thing worth seeing there as the hospital is being converted into homes now it seems


----------



## Silent Hill

Sshhhh... said:


> Have you seen what they have done in the staff building too?



Complete bell ends the lot of em


----------



## jammy

*First explore/Holton Heath*

I know this place is quite popular on here, but its local to me and did my first ever explore recently. Not as easy as I thought to get into but made it inside, my heart though was going like a bugger! (was on my own)It was daytime and raining hard. Very addictive, need to go back as loads to still see! Camera is quite an old digital one and I don't know what half the buttons do!


----------



## ROUGE TROOPER

We`ll catch up next week and do a proper splore on it mate!


----------



## MPurbex

i just wanna test my ability to post photos..bear with





a photo taken very recently at severalls!


----------



## mookster

Safe to say there was no getting into Healings Mill today, the whole site was under about a foot of water plus plus plus...
















The water is halfway up the palisade!


----------



## Pincheck




----------



## Silent Hill

_The Silent Asylum.




_​


----------



## lostinlondon

swanseamale47 said:


> The Buxton Lime Firms pic reminds me of the men in blacks building in the film. Wayne


Yeah i can see that,
Good Spot Swansea


----------



## UrbanX

Corr, some sweet shots on here, so I'll ruin that with this! Just love the coincidence!


----------



## cogito

Obligatory photograph


----------



## UrbanX

That is sweeeet! Been fascinated by that room for years, really hope I get there soon, fantastic shot as always sir!


----------



## cogito

Thanks! 

There's several of them, that one is probably the worst condition of the lot.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

Spiral Architect said:


> _The Silent Asylum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​



not seen this for ages...


----------



## Happyshopper

Since I've logged in I may as well put some pics up.



*Horror Labs*




Real Horror Show by jamescharlick, on Flickr




*Rose Chapel*




Into His Marvelous Light by jamescharlick, on Flickr




*Furhouse*




The Last Home Recording by jamescharlick, on Flickr​


----------



## perjury saint

*Bloody splendid pix there Mr Shopper!!*


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## UrbanX

Show off!


----------



## Silent Hill

Talgarth.


----------



## Silent Hill

Needs no intro really


----------



## Landsker

Industrial


----------



## HughieD

Old derelict shop, Istanbul.




Turkey 190bw_3_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

